# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Θέλω να αυτοκτονήσω.

## Petitefille

Δεν αντέχω άλλο αυτήν τη ζωή. Κουράστηκα να αγωνίζομαι. Βαρέθηκα τους ψυχαναγκασμούς,τις σκέψεις,τον εγωισμό και τα ελαττώματα μου. Μισώ τον εαυτό μου. Ό,τι με περιβάλλει. Εκτός από τη φύση και τα γατάκια μου που δε μου έχουν φταίξει σε τίποτα. Αυτή η ζωή είναι ανυπόφορη. Χωρίς νόημα. Άδεια. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να διαγράψω τα τρία τελευταία χρόνια. Φοβάμαι την αυτοκτονία. Γι'αυτό στις δύο προηγούμενες απόπειρες δείλιασα. Ενημέρωσα τους γονείς μου. Πανικοβλήθηκα. Είμαι τόσο νέα ακόμα. Μόλις 16 ετών. Σε μία κρίσιμη περίοδο της ζωής μου κατέρρευσα. Δε φοβάμαι τον πόνο πολύ,ούτε το θάνατο. Τις συνέπειες αυτής μου της πράξης σκέφθομαι μόνο. Οι γονείς μου θα στενοχωρηθούν ,θα κλάψουν για ένα μικρό χρονικό διάστημα,όμως θα συνεχίσουν τη ζωή τους και θα αποτελέσω μία δυσάρεστη ανάμνηση για εκείνους. Η αυτοκτονία είναι αμαρτία. Δε θα κηδευτώ. Ο μεγαλύτερος μου φόβος είναι το τί θα ακολουθήσει μετά το θάνατο. Θα γελάτε φαντάζομαι. Ίσως είμαι παρανοϊκή. Κουράστηκα πλέον. Δεν πρόκειται να καταφέρω τίποτα. Άδικα κουράζομαι. Περισσότερο με πληγώνει το γεγονός πως ο κόσμος προοδεύει,αγωνίζεται,ερωτε ύεται . Ενώ εγώ παραμένω στάσιμη εδώ και δύο ολόκληρα χρόνια στην κατάθλιψη,τους ψυχαναγκασμούς,τα χάπια και τον ύπνο. Φθάνει πια. Τα υπνωτικά χάπια τα απέρριψα εξ'αρχής. Έχω βιώσει ήδη δύο φορές την εμπειρία της επίπονης πλύσης στομάχου. Τί να κάνω; Πότε θα τελειώσει αυτός ο εφιάλτης; Θα αναγκασθώ να δώσω ένα τέλος εγώ;

----------


## ioannis2

16 ετων εισαι... αλλοι θα εδιναν τα παντα για να ναι στην ηλικια σου. δεν υπαρχει προβλημα που να μην λύνεται, κι ιδιως αμα καποιος ειναι μικρης ηλικιας όπως εσυ τα πραγματα ειναι πιο ευκολα. 
Τι εχεις πάθει? Πες μας τι σε βασανιζει?

----------


## Danay1997

> Δεν αντέχω άλλο αυτήν τη ζωή. Κουράστηκα να αγωνίζομαι. Βαρέθηκα τους ψυχαναγκασμούς,τις σκέψεις,τον εγωισμό και τα ελαττώματα μου. Μισώ τον εαυτό μου. Ό,τι με περιβάλλει. Εκτός από τη φύση και τα γατάκια μου που δε μου έχουν φταίξει σε τίποτα. Αυτή η ζωή είναι ανυπόφορη. Χωρίς νόημα. Άδεια. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να διαγράψω τα τρία τελευταία χρόνια. Φοβάμαι την αυτοκτονία. Γι'αυτό στις δύο προηγούμενες απόπειρες δείλιασα. Ενημέρωσα τους γονείς μου. Πανικοβλήθηκα. Είμαι τόσο νέα ακόμα. Μόλις 16 ετών. Σε μία κρίσιμη περίοδο της ζωής μου κατέρρευσα. Δε φοβάμαι τον πόνο πολύ,ούτε το θάνατο. Τις συνέπειες αυτής μου της πράξης σκέφθομαι μόνο. Οι γονείς μου θα στενοχωρηθούν ,θα κλάψουν για ένα μικρό χρονικό διάστημα,όμως θα συνεχίσουν τη ζωή τους και θα αποτελέσω μία δυσάρεστη ανάμνηση για εκείνους. Η αυτοκτονία είναι αμαρτία. Δε θα κηδευτώ. Ο μεγαλύτερος μου φόβος είναι το τί θα ακολουθήσει μετά το θάνατο. Θα γελάτε φαντάζομαι. Ίσως είμαι παρανοϊκή. Κουράστηκα πλέον. Δεν πρόκειται να καταφέρω τίποτα. Άδικα κουράζομαι. Περισσότερο με πληγώνει το γεγονός πως ο κόσμος προοδεύει,αγωνίζεται,ερωτε ύεται . Ενώ εγώ παραμένω στάσιμη εδώ και δύο ολόκληρα χρόνια στην κατάθλιψη,τους ψυχαναγκασμούς,τα χάπια και τον ύπνο. Φθάνει πια. Τα υπνωτικά χάπια τα απέρριψα εξ'αρχής. Έχω βιώσει ήδη δύο φορές την εμπειρία της επίπονης πλύσης στομάχου. Τί να κάνω; Πότε θα τελειώσει αυτός ο εφιάλτης; Θα αναγκασθώ να δώσω ένα τέλος εγώ;


εαν εχεις γονεις,ζησε για κεινους.εγω ζω γι αυτους αυτη τη στιγμη............
αξιζει κ μονο γι αυτους..................................

----------


## lol

Γενικώς απόφευγε τις μη αναστρέψιμες πράξεις, καλή μου. Λες ότι δε σε νοιάζει ο θάνατος και τα συναφή. Μοιάζει σαν να είσαι τόσο χώμα που δε φοβάσαι. Μην εστιάζεις τόσο στο ότι είσαι χώμα. Εστίασε στο αίσθημα της απουσίας του φόβου, ζήσε σαν όντως να μην υπάρχει κάτι να χάσεις. Αναλογίσου πώς θα μπορούσε να σε μεταμορφώσει αυτό, είναι μια ιδιαιτέρως απελευθερωτική σκέψη. 

ΜΗΝΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣΟ,ΤΙΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ.

----------


## Petitefille

Ίσως κατ'αυτόν τον τρόπο θα μπορούσα να βοηθηθώ. Όμως έχω εξαντλήσει όλες τις πιθανές μεθόδους που θα μπορούσαν να απαλύνουν τον πόνο. Κάτι συμβαίνει πάντοτε. Πάνω που αρχίζω να ανακάμπτω , θα συμβεί κάτι που θα με ταράξει. Θα βυθιστώ στις σκέψεις και στη μελαγχολία μου. Νοιώθω πως επί δύο χρόνια ζω έναν καθημερινό εφιάλτη. Αλλαγή 360 μοιρών. Ποτέ δεν είχα φανταστεί πως θα έφθανα σε αυτό το σημείο. Ήμουν πάντοτε ένα χαρούμενο και σχετικά κοινωνικό κορίτσι. Από τότε που εμφανίσθηκε η ΙΔΨ έχω ξεχάσει τί είναι πραγματική χαρά και δε βρίσκω κάτι εκτός από την οικογένεια και τα ζωάκια μου που να με δένει μ'αυτήν τη ζωή. Είμαι ένα ψυχικό ράκος. Οι γονείς μου και η γιαγιά μου δεν γνωρίζουν τα συναισθήματα και τις αυτοκτονικές μου σκέψεις. Δε θέλω να τους στενοχωρήσω. Προσποιούμαι. Από εκείνους αντλώ δύναμη. / Εχθές δεν κατάφερα να κοιμηθώ με αποτέλεσμα σήμερα να μην πάω στο φροντιστήριο. Η μαμά θα εξοργιστεί. Έχει γίνει πολύ ευέξαπτη τελευταία. Αυτή η κατάσταση την έχει εξαντλήσει. Πού να γνώριζε και τις σκέψεις που με τριγυρίζουν το τελευτίο διάστημα....

----------


## howtodream8

Δεν κοιμηθηκες; :-( τι εκανες ολη νυχτα και ολη μερα;

----------


## no name

Θα σου γράψω από εμπειρία. Μην το κάνεις. 

Πρασπάθησα κι εγώ. Με πρόλαβαν με πλύση στομάχου. 3 ημέρες νοσηλεύτηκα. Πήγα σε ψυχίατρο και παίρνω κι εγώ χάπια. Παράτησα την σχολή, τους φίλους μου, όλα. Μια ατελείωτη αδράνεια...άχρηστη ένιωθα και ήμουν ένα βάρος μη ικανό να κάνει οτιδήποτε. Έτσι δεν νιώθεις κι εσύ??

Εσύ είσαι 16 κι εγώ 19. Κι εγώ είχα ψυχαναγκασμούς και τους μετρίασα μόνη μου. 
Μην το κάνεις. Δεν αξίζει. Ειλικρινά. Φοβάσαι το θάνατο όπως όλοι μας. 

Δώσε μια ευκαιρία στον εαυτό σου να ζήσει! ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ! Πιστεύω πως θέλεις να ζήσεις, αλλά δεν ξέρεις πως...

----------


## howtodream8

No name τι σου συμβαινει εσενα;

----------


## Ήρα288

Πρέπει να είναι δύσκολο να έχεις ΙΔΨ αλλά είσαι μόλις 16 χρονών,είσαι πάααρα πολύ νέα να τα παρατήσεις τώρα,όλη η ζωή είναι μπροστά σου αρκεί να μάθεις να ζεις με αυτό που έχεις.Καλό θα ήταν να έρθεις πιο κοντά με την οικογένειά σου,να μοιραστείς μαζί τους όσα σε βασανίζουν που σίγουρα δεν είναι λίγα και το γεγονός ότι διανύεις την εφηβεία σου το κάνει ακομα πιο δύσκολο.Επισκέπτεσαι ψυχολόγο;

----------


## Petitefille

Εχθές δεν κατάφερα να κοιμηθώ όπως και πολλά άλλα βράδια. Προτιμώ πάντως να παραμένω ξύπνια τη νύχτα. Επικρατεί απόλυτη ησυχία. Εγώ,βυθισμένη στις σκέψεις μου,χωρίς να με ενοχλεί κανένας. Το πρόβλημα είναι οι συνέπειες αυτής της αϋπνίας. Μόλις τώρα ξύπνησα./ no name φαντάζομαι πως και εσύ επιχείρησες να αυτοκτονήσεις με χάπια όμως δεν τα κατάφερες. Όπως και εγώ. Αναγκάσθηκα να υποβληθώ δύο φορές στην διαδικασία της επίπονης πλύσης στομάχου. Εξ'άλλου ,υπνωτικά χάπια δεν έχουμε στο σπίτι μας. Τα έχουν εξαφανίσει οι γονείς μου φοβούμενοι την ύπαρξη και τρίτης απόπειρας. /Ήρα σε ψυχολόγο-ψυχίατρο πηγαίνω. Κουράστηκα πλέον,όπως και οι γονείς μου αναζητώντας το σωστό ψυχολόγο. Έχω γνωρίσει αρκετούς ψυχολόγους και δεν έχω μείνει ιδιαίτερα ευχαριστημένη. Τελευταία ξεκινήσαμε ομαδικές και ατομικές συνεδρίες με μία ψυχίατρο στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Θα έλεγα πως είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένη.

----------


## ΚΡΟΣΝΙ

Μην τα παρατας βρε συ!! εχεις τα πιο καλα χρονια μπροστασου!!! οπως εγραψε κι ενα παιδι πιο πανω ,αλλοι θα ηθελαν με τρελα να εχουν τα νιατα σου!! κι εσυ θες να πεθανεις? μα γιατι?
Σκεψου οτι η ηλικια σου ειναι κατι υπεροχο, οχι μονο γιατι εισαι νεα , αλλα γιατι φτανεις στο τελος μιας φασης της ζωης σου οπου εισουν παιδι, μαλον μια εφηβη! ανατελη μια νεα περιοδος της ζωης σου! σε λιγο καιρο θα εισαι μεγαλη κοπελα¨) , θα εχεις καινουργια ενδιαφεροντα! θα βγενεις σε διαφορετικα μεροι, θα αλλαξει ο τροπος διασκεδασης σου! εσενα αλλα και των φιλων σου! σε ενα χρονο θα μπεις στην διαδικασια να βρεις τι θα κανεις , τι θα σπουδασης!! μπορεις να εχεις μπροστα σου τα φοιτητικα χρονια¨), οπου ειναι υπεροχα!!! θα εχεις πολλες χαρες τοτες!! κανε λιγο υπομονη ρεσυ¨) , τωρα ξεκινα η πραγματικη ζωη!! τωρα θα μπεις σε αλλους ρυθμους!! δεν θα σε βλεπουν σαν παιδακι πλεον¨) ο λογος σου θα μετρα!!
Δεν ξερω να σου πω λογια επιστημονικα! ξερω ομως να σου πω οτι εχεις το δικαιομα να καμεις οτι τρελα θες!! οτι παλαβο σου ερθει¨) ποιος θα τολμισει να σε κατηγορησει? εχεις το αλλοθι της 16χρονης ¨), ουτε φυλακη δεν πας το ξερεις? κανε καποια τρελα!! κανε κατι που θα σου δοσει μεγα δοση αδρεναλινης! ερωτευσου! ΝΑΙ , βρες ενα αγορι , κανε ερωτα!! ακομα κι σεξ μοναχα!! θα δεις που θα σε αλλαξει, να δεις για πωτες θα τα ξεχασεις ολα κι θα ζητας την καθε ευκερια για να το ξανα καμεις¨)¨), συγνωμη αν ειπα κατι που ειναι πολυ προσωπικο αλλα το κανα για να σου φερω ιδεες να ξεφυγεις λιγο¨), αυτα,,
Ευχομαι να ακουσω χαρουμενα νεα σου, ευχομαι να καταλαβεις γρηγορα ποσο τυχερη εισαι που εχεις την υγεια σου σωματικα, ποσο τυχερο εισαι που εχεις μια τοσο καλη οικογενεια , οπου σε αγαπαει τοσο πολυ, κι ειναι τοσο σωστη, σκεψου τα γατακια σου ρεσυ!! τι θα καμουν αμα "φυγεις" δεν τα λυπασαι?ε?

----------


## Petitefille

Κρόσνι σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα υπέροχα λόγια σου. Η αλήθεια είναι πως τα γατάκια μου με κρατούν στη ζωή. Ο γατούλης μου δεν αντέχει μακριά μου. Εκείνον σκέφθομαι. Όσον αφορά τις Πανελλήνιες,δεν ξέρω τί θα κάνω. Εαν δεν τα καταφέρω; Δεν είναι όμως αυτό το πρόβλημα. Έχω κουραστεί να προσπαθώ. Η ζωή μου δεν έχει κάποιο ενδιαφέρον. Όσον αφορά τα αγόρια ,ντρέπομαι απίστευτα να μιλήσω σε κάποιο απ'αυτά. Ίσως γιατί δεν έχω βρει τον κατάλληλο που θα μου δώσει τη δύναμη να εξωτερικεύσω τα συναισθήματα μου.

----------


## no name

> No name τι σου συμβαινει εσενα;


http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...B9%CF%88%CE%B7

πάτησε το σύνδεσμο και διάβασέ με.

----------


## no name

> Εχθές δεν κατάφερα να κοιμηθώ όπως και πολλά άλλα βράδια. Προτιμώ πάντως να παραμένω ξύπνια τη νύχτα. Επικρατεί απόλυτη ησυχία. Εγώ,βυθισμένη στις σκέψεις μου,χωρίς να με ενοχλεί κανένας. Το πρόβλημα είναι οι συνέπειες αυτής της αϋπνίας. Μόλις τώρα ξύπνησα./ no name φαντάζομαι πως και εσύ επιχείρησες να αυτοκτονήσεις με χάπια όμως δεν τα κατάφερες. Όπως και εγώ. Αναγκάσθηκα να υποβληθώ δύο φορές στην διαδικασία της επίπονης πλύσης στομάχου. Εξ'άλλου ,υπνωτικά χάπια δεν έχουμε στο σπίτι μας. Τα έχουν εξαφανίσει οι γονείς μου φοβούμενοι την ύπαρξη και τρίτης απόπειρας. /Ήρα σε ψυχολόγο-ψυχίατρο πηγαίνω. Κουράστηκα πλέον,όπως και οι γονείς μου αναζητώντας το σωστό ψυχολόγο. Έχω γνωρίσει αρκετούς ψυχολόγους και δεν έχω μείνει ιδιαίτερα ευχαριστημένη. Τελευταία ξεκινήσαμε ομαδικές και ατομικές συνεδρίες με μία ψυχίατρο στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Θα έλεγα πως είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένη.



Ναι, έκανα κι εγώ απόπειρα με χάπια. Φοβήθηκα να πεθάνω και υποσυνείδητα δεν το ήθελα, απλά ζητούσα βοήθεια. Καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις ακριβώς. Εγώ για να κοιμηθώ παίρνω Nozinan, πέρα από τα αντικαταθλιπτικά. Πρέπει να κοιμηθείς. Οπωσδήποτε. Πρέπει να ζήσεις. Οπωσδήποτε.

----------


## ΚΡΟΣΝΙ

> Κρόσνι σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα υπέροχα λόγια σου. Η αλήθεια είναι πως τα γατάκια μου με κρατούν στη ζωή. Ο γατούλης μου δεν αντέχει μακριά μου. Εκείνον σκέφθομαι. Όσον αφορά τις Πανελλήνιες,δεν ξέρω τί θα κάνω. Εαν δεν τα καταφέρω; Δεν είναι όμως αυτό το πρόβλημα. Έχω κουραστεί να προσπαθώ. Η ζωή μου δεν έχει κάποιο ενδιαφέρον. Όσον αφορά τα αγόρια ,ντρέπομαι απίστευτα να μιλήσω σε κάποιο απ'αυτά. Ίσως γιατί δεν έχω βρει τον κατάλληλο που θα μου δώσει τη δύναμη να εξωτερικεύσω τα συναισθήματα μου.


 Σκεψου το γατο σου, αλληθεια? γιατι μονο το ενα γατο λυπασαι?ε? "),το αλλο το γατακι?. Σκεψου κι τους γονιους σου! τι θα παθουν μετα? δεν το φανταζεσαι λιγακι? η μαμα σου θα τρελαθει !! εκτος απο το οτι η ζωη της θα καταστραφει τελειως !μια για παντα!! δεν ειναι αυτο που λες οτι μετα απο καιρο θα ειναι ολα μια χαρα! τελος!! αμα σε χασουν απο τετοιο τροπο οι τυψεις θα τους ρημαξουν! υπαρχει κι η πιθανοτητα να ερθει να σε βρει!! 
Αδελφακια εχεις? οσο για το αμα αποτυχεις που λες, θα ξανα προσπαθησεις¨), αν κι παλυ δεν μπορεις πες τους να σε στειλουν σε μια ιδιωτικη σχολη! υποχρεομενοι ειναι¨).
Η ζωη σου ειναι κατι πολυδιαστατο , δεν ειναι το σημερα μονο! δεν ειναι αυτα που ζεις τωρα! η ζωη σου μπορει να αλλαξει μονομιας! μπορει να γινει κατι το απιστευτα διαφορετικο! στο χερακισου ειναι ! Μπορεις να την κανεις πιο μιζερη ! η να την κανεις μια υπεροχη κι ρομαντικη περιπετεια!¨), μπορεις να την κανεις μια τρελη χαρα σαν τις ταινιες του Ταραντικο¨)¨).
Γιατι δεν προσπαθεις να κανεις καμια "τρελα" , κατι που φανταζεσαι?ε ? να κανεις κατι που θα το λες κι δεν θα σε πιστευουν!! να κανεις κατι που θα σου γεμισει το κορμι αδρεναλινη!! καντω!!! κι θα με θυμηθεις βρεσυ!!¨)
Οσο για τα αγορια που λες, ειναι πολυ λογικο να ντρεπεσαι!! να κολας! αυτο ειναι κι το νοημα ! δεν σου λεω να τους κανεις εσυ το "πεσιμο" αλλα να αποφευγεις κι το "χεσιμο" ¨)¨), κατι που κανεις υποσυνείδητο, οπως κι τα πιο πολλα κοριτσια, ειναι λογικο , ειναι της ηλικιας! θελω να πω οτι χωρις να το θες τους κλεινεις την πορτασου!!, τα αποφευγεις γιατι ντρεπεσαι!! προσπαθησαι να τους χαμογελας! αυτον που σου αρεσει , αυτος που σου κανει το " κλικ" μαλον αυτους!! γιατι να ειναι ενας?? αυτους λοιπον που γουσταρεις μπορεις να τους δειξεις ενδιαφερον , να τους κανεις το λεγομενο "καλεσμα" να κουνησεις το κορμισου μοναχα , να τους κοιταξεις ! κι απο εκει κι περα ειναι δικια τους δουλεια η συνεχεια¨) μετα αυτοι αναλαμβανουν !¨). ετσι ειναι η φυση του ερωτα κι του φλερτ! εσυ κανεις το νευμα, την επυλογη κι το αγορι πρεπει να ερθει κι να σε φλερταρει! να σε κυνηγησει !οπου εκει εσυ δεν εχεις να κανεις κατι δυσκολο! απλα να τον πεδεψεις λιγο, λιγακι ομως ε? οχι να τον κουρασεις!!
Αντε βρε κοριτσι ¨) σου πα κιι πως να βρεις αγορι ,χεχεχε( ελποιζω να μην με παρεξηγεις, προσπαθω να σε κανω να δεις ποσα ωραια πραματα εχεις να ζησεις! να δεις μπροστασου! ειναι κριμα να τα χασεις ολα αυτα), ομως μην εχεις στο μυαλο σου τον παπα της ενοριας σου την ωρα που φλερταρεις με καποιο αγορι ετσι? ¨)¨), να εχεις τον αγιο βαλεντινο ¨) , χεχε.

----------


## Petitefille

Χριστέ μου πάρε μου την ψυχή. Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Θέλω να φύγω από αυτόν τον κόσμο.

----------


## Petitefille

Μάλωσα με τους γονείς μου. Η μητέρα μου τσιρίζει στην κουζίνα. Δεν αντέχω άλλο τις προσβολές τους. Έχω κλειστεί στο μπάνιο. Δεν ξέρω τί να κάνω. Και αυτό το ξυραφάκι πώς λειτουργεί; Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ!

----------


## chopper_lover

Το nickname σου τι ακριβως σημαινει?

----------


## Petitefille

Μικρό κορίτσι στα γαλλικά.

----------


## Danay1997

> Μάλωσα με τους γονείς μου. Η μητέρα μου τσιρίζει στην κουζίνα. Δεν αντέχω άλλο τις προσβολές τους. Έχω κλειστεί στο μπάνιο. Δεν ξέρω τί να κάνω. Και αυτό το ξυραφάκι πώς λειτουργεί; Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ!


ασε τα χαζα.η ζωη ειναι μια μαχη.πρεπει να νικησεις.................................. ...................πρεπει να παλεψεις.................................. .παλεψε

----------


## Danay1997

> Χριστέ μου πάρε μου την ψυχή. Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Θέλω να φύγω από αυτόν τον κόσμο.


ζεις ακομη και πρεπει να συνεχισεις.............................. .................................................. .................................................. ................................
ΝΑ συνεχισει να ζει εννοω μην παρεξηγηθω κιολας...................................... .................................................. .................................................. ..................

----------


## howtodream8

Κοριτσια μου σας παρακαλω...

----------


## Petitefille

Tί νόημα έχει να ζήσω; Είμαι τόσο δυστυχισμένη. Κόπηκα όμως φοβήθηκα να φθάσω στη φλέβα. Τρομοκρατήθηκα.

----------


## Danay1997

> Tί νόημα έχει να ζήσω; Είμαι τόσο δυστυχισμένη. Κόπηκα όμως φοβήθηκα να φθάσω στη φλέβα. Τρομοκρατήθηκα.


φυσικα και εχει νοημα..............ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΜΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ................................
ΠΑΛΕΨΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΙΚΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΖΗΣΕ Η ΖΩΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΧΗ.......................................... ...........................................
ΣΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΗ ΝΙΚΗΣΕ Η ΖΩΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩς ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΑΛΕΥΕΙ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΕΙ

----------


## Danay1997

εμενα εφυγε αυτος που αγαπησα οσο τιποτε και ομως ζω ακομη............................
ακομη αναπνεω και ζω.

----------


## Petitefille

Και εσύ είχες παρόμοια προβλήματα;/ Οι γονείς μου όμως πιστεύουν πως είμαι ένα εγωπαθέστατο και εγωκεντρικό άτομο. Πως προσποιούμαι και πως πράττω προς το συμφέρον μου. Πως το μόνο που επιδιώκω είναι η ξεκούραση. Έχουν σχηματίσει τόσο λανθασμένη εντύπωση για εμένα. Ίσως φταίω και εγώ. Έχω τα προβλήματα μου και την κλονισμένη εμπιστοσύνη των γονέων μου. Βρίσκομαι σε απόγνωση. Τα πάντα με δυσαρεστούν. Δε βρίσκω κάποιο λόγο να ζήσω!

----------


## Petitefille

Έχασες τον άνθρωπο που αγαπούσες; Δηλαδή; Πρέπει να ήταν πολύ οδυνηρό! Πώς κατάφερες να παραμείνεις δυνατή;

----------


## Petitefille

Ε,τότε θα αντιλαμβάνεσαι αυτή την επιθυμία του θανάτου. Με απασχολεί επί καθημερινής βάσεως. Ο θάνατος μοιάζει με λύτρωση. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να αντιληφθεί πως αισθανόμουν όταν οι γονείς μου φώναζαν στο σπίτι,με κακολογούσαν. Βρισκόμουν στο μπάνιο. Ήθελα απλά να πεθάνω και να τελειώσει αυτός ο εφιάλτης. Δε μ'ενδιέφερε τίποτε. Μόνο η ψυχική μου ηρεμία. Αφού είχα προκαλέσει γρατσουνιές στο χέρι μου με το ξυραφάκι πλησίασα τη φλέβα. Οι φωνές δυνάμωναν. Βρισκόμουν σε απόγνωση. Δεν αντέχω άλλο αυτό το μαρτύριο. Αμέσως εμφανίσθηκαν στο μυαλό μου οι άσχημες αναμνήσεις του νοσοκομείου από τις πλύσεις στομάχου. Δεν άντεχα να υποβληθώ ξανά σε αυτήν τη διαδικασία. Το πιο πιθανό θα ήταν να σωθώ εαν έκοβα τις φλέβες μου. Σκέφθηκα τους γιατρούς πάνω από το σώμα μου. Εγώ τρομοκρατημένη,με φοβερούς πόνους. Τρομοκρατήθηκα. Δείλιασα. Τελικά δεν είμαι δυνατή και δεν μπορώ να υλοποιήσω μία απόφαση μου. Όπως πάντοτε παραδίδω τα όπλα στις πιο δύσκολες μάχες. Είμαι γεμάτη λόγια και πομφόλυγες και οι πράξεις...ανύπαρκτες. Τελικά είναι γραφτό μου να παραμείνω για πάντα δυστυχισμένη.

----------


## Danay1997

θα μεινεις ζωντανη εδω καθε βραδυ και θα γραφεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!για παντα θα μαστε εδω!για παντα μια ζωη!

----------


## Danay1997

> Έχασες τον άνθρωπο που αγαπούσες; Δηλαδή; Πρέπει να ήταν πολύ οδυνηρό! Πώς κατάφερες να παραμείνεις δυνατή;


δεν ειμαι δυνατη πλεον!ειμαι ενα ρακος........................................
ενα κινουμενο πτωμα........................................ ...............................

----------


## Raffaella

Petitefille, κι εγω εχω ιψδ περιπου απο 15 χρονων και τωρα ειμαι 22, αλλα μπορω και την ελεγχω.Ξερω λοιπον για τι κολαση προκειται.Μολις στα 19 ανακαλυψα οτι υπαρχει αυτη η ασθενεια.Μεχρι τοτε δεν ηξερα οτι επασχα.Τα βασικα που εχω να πω ειναι
1)Η σκεψη που σιγουρα *πρεπει να απορριπτεις* πριν καν την επεξεργαστεις ειναι η σκεψη της αυτοκτονιας.
2)Αυτο το εκπαιδευτικο συστημα ειναι αθλιο και μπορει ευκολα να πυροδοτησει ιψδ σε ατομα ευαλωτα σε αυτην.Και στη δικη μου περιπτωση ηταν απο τους βασικους παραγοντες που εφταιξαν.Οποτε, μην πιεζεις τον εαυτο σου παραπανω απο οσο πρεπει σε αυτο, γιατι δεν αξιζει.
3)Φροντιζε να μην καταρρακωνεται κι αλλο ο αυτοσεβασμος σου απο αυτα που σου λενε οι γονεις σου.Σιγουρα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο και γι'αυτους, αλλα συχνα τα ατομα που δεν εχουν βιωσει ιψδ υπερτιμουν την αντοχη των πασχοντων.
4)Απο οσα γραφεις φαινεται πως πιστευεις στο Θεο.Αντι λοιπον να του ζητας να σε παρει, ζητα του να σου δινει δυναμη.Και σιγουρα θα σου τη δινει.
5)Ανεφερες πως υπαρχουν φορες που ανακαμπτεις.Παρε κουραγιο απο αυτες και καλλιεργησε τες.
6)Οσο οξεια μορφη κι αν εχει η ιψδ σε σενα, προσπαθησε να ξεχνας την "ταμπελα" αυτη.Δες το απλως σαν μια κριση που περνας, και που μπορει ΠΛΗΡΩΣ να ξεπεραστει.Και ασχολησου με ο,τιδηποτε σε κανει να ξεχνιεσαι ευχαριστα.

----------


## Petitefille

Raffaella σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου. Εκτιμώ απεριόριστα το ενδιαφέρον σου. Όντως η ΙΔΨ είναι μία κόλαση,ένας εφιάλτης. Και δεδομένου του άγχους μου και της τελειομανίας μου έχω οδηγηθεί σε αυτό το σημείο. /Τεταμένη η ατμόσφαιρα στο σπίτι. Η μαμά μου φωνάζει διαρκώς. Πριν από λίγο έφυγε από το σπίτι. Κοπάνησε την πόρτα. Μάλωσε με τον μπαμπά μου. Έχω διαλύσει όλη την οικογένεια!

----------


## Danay1997

και εγω που ο αλλος διελυσε τα παντα τι να κανω.......................................... ..εγω δεν εχω κατι να ασχοληθω.......................
ειμαι ρακος

----------


## Danay1997

> Raffaella σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου. Εκτιμώ απεριόριστα το ενδιαφέρον σου. Όντως η ΙΔΨ είναι μία κόλαση,ένας εφιάλτης. Και δεδομένου του άγχους μου και της τελειομανίας μου έχω οδηγηθεί σε αυτό το σημείο. /Τεταμένη η ατμόσφαιρα στο σπίτι. Η μαμά μου φωνάζει διαρκώς. Πριν από λίγο έφυγε από το σπίτι. Κοπάνησε την πόρτα. Μάλωσε με τον μπαμπά μου. Έχω διαλύσει όλη την οικογένεια!


μην αισθανεσαι ενοχες εαν μαλωνουν οι γονεις σου............................................ ....................

----------


## howtodream8

Κοριτσια μου θελω να αγωνιστουμε ολες μαζι. Σας παρακαλω. Μην εγκαταλειπετε. Πρεπει να τα καταφερουμε.

----------


## Raffaella

> Raffaella σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου. Εκτιμώ απεριόριστα το ενδιαφέρον σου. Όντως η ΙΔΨ είναι μία κόλαση,ένας εφιάλτης. Και δεδομένου του άγχους μου και της τελειομανίας μου έχω οδηγηθεί σε αυτό το σημείο. /Τεταμένη η ατμόσφαιρα στο σπίτι. Η μαμά μου φωνάζει διαρκώς. Πριν από λίγο έφυγε από το σπίτι. Κοπάνησε την πόρτα. Μάλωσε με τον μπαμπά μου. Έχω διαλύσει όλη την οικογένεια!


Πρεπει να πιστεψεις βαθια πως δεν φταις εσυ για ο,τι συμβαινει.Πολλες φορες στην προσπαθεια μας να ξεπερασουμε κατι, πιεζουμε τον εαυτο μας, κι ετσι χανουμε κι αλλες δυναμεις αντι να κερδιζουμε.
Κι εγω ημουν παντα τελειομανης, απο τους βαθμους στο σχολειο μεχρι το πώς να φερθω στους αλλους.Και το πληρωσα πολυ ακριβα.Θεωρητικα καταλαβαινουμε οτι χρειαζεται μετρο, αλλα ειναι δυσκολο να το βρουμε στην πραξη.Οχι αδυνατον ομως.

----------


## Danay1997

> Κοριτσια μου θελω να αγωνιστουμε ολες μαζι. Σας παρακαλω. Μην εγκαταλειπετε. Πρεπει να τα καταφερουμε.


χλωμο το κοβω να τη βγαλουμε καθαρη κοπελες μου..........................
δυστυχως ,δε το βλεπω να φτιαχνει τιποτε...................................... .................

----------


## howtodream8

Θα τον βρουμε τον τροπο...για ολες. Θα κανουμε ομαδα. Πρεπει. Για μας πρωτα. Απ ολα.

----------


## Petitefille

Βλέπω πως όλες βρισκόμαστε σε απόγνωση. Οι γονείς μου,κυρίως η μαμά μου με θεωρεί υπαίτια της διάλυσης της οικογένειας. Και έχει δίκιο. Καταστραφήκαμε. Ο μπαμπάς μου θλιμμένος. Άραγε ήρθαμε σε αυτήν τη ζωή για να βιώνουμε κυρίως δυσάρεστες καταστάσεις;

----------


## Danay1997

> Βλέπω πως όλες βρισκόμαστε σε απόγνωση. Οι γονείς μου,κυρίως η μαμά μου με θεωρεί υπαίτια της διάλυσης της οικογένειας. Και έχει δίκιο. Καταστραφήκαμε. Ο μπαμπάς μου θλιμμένος. Άραγε ήρθαμε σε αυτήν τη ζωή για να βιώνουμε κυρίως δυσάρεστες καταστάσεις;


εμενα με λενε ολο τεμπελα.................................... ........................τι να πω κι εγω δηλαδη

----------


## howtodream8

Οχι, απλα η λυπη μπορει να αποτελεσει μεγαλο μερος της ζωης μας. Κριμα που δε μενουμε στην ιδια πολη. Κατι θα γινοταν ετσι.

----------


## Danay1997

> Θα τον βρουμε τον τροπο...για ολες. Θα κανουμε ομαδα. Πρεπει. Για μας πρωτα. Απ ολα.


μην το ψαχνεις το πρωι που σηκωνομαι ειμαι μες τη φρικη...................................κ το βραδυ τη νυχτα πολυ.

----------


## Danay1997

> Οχι, απλα η λυπη μπορει να αποτελεσει μεγαλο μερος της ζωης μας. Κριμα που δε μενουμε στην ιδια πολη. Κατι θα γινοταν ετσι.


ολα γινονται το πρωι κυλιομουν στη σκονη συνεχως...................................

----------


## Danay1997

> Οχι, απλα η λυπη μπορει να αποτελεσει μεγαλο μερος της ζωης μας. Κριμα που δε μενουμε στην ιδια πολη. Κατι θα γινοταν ετσι.


μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι.......................................... ....

----------


## howtodream8

Οπως; Για πες μας Δαναη, θα χαρω να ακουσω.

----------


## Petitefille

Ξέρετε πολλές φορές αναρωτιέμαι εαν όντως υπάρχει μετά θάνατον ζωή. Εαν πεθάνω θα συναντήσω τους παππούδες μου τους οποίους υπεραγαπώ. Θα αποκτήσω ψυχική γαλήνη; Δεν είμαι σίγουρη για τίποτα πια. Ή όταν πεθαίνει το σώμα ,χάνεται και η ψυχή; Εαν γνώριζα την απάντηση σίγουρα θα αντιμετώπιζα με διαφορετικό τρόπο την κατάσταση μου!

----------


## Danay1997

> Ξέρετε πολλές φορές αναρωτιέμαι εαν όντως υπάρχει μετά θάνατον ζωή. Εαν πεθάνω θα συναντήσω τους παππούδες μου τους οποίους υπεραγαπώ. Θα αποκτήσω ψυχική γαλήνη; Δεν είμαι σίγουρη για τίποτα πια. Ή όταν πεθαίνει το σώμα ,χάνεται και η ψυχή; Εαν γνώριζα την απάντηση σίγουρα θα αντιμετώπιζα με διαφορετικό τρόπο την κατάσταση μου!


απο αυτοκτονια δε συναντας κανεναν ομως.......................................... ....................

----------


## Danay1997

> Ξέρετε πολλές φορές αναρωτιέμαι εαν όντως υπάρχει μετά θάνατον ζωή. Εαν πεθάνω θα συναντήσω τους παππούδες μου τους οποίους υπεραγαπώ. Θα αποκτήσω ψυχική γαλήνη; Δεν είμαι σίγουρη για τίποτα πια. Ή όταν πεθαίνει το σώμα ,χάνεται και η ψυχή; Εαν γνώριζα την απάντηση σίγουρα θα αντιμετώπιζα με διαφορετικό τρόπο την κατάσταση μου!


η ψυχη δε χανεται,οχι ομως απο αυτοκτονια.....................

----------


## Petitefille

Δεν το γνωρίζει όμως κανείς. Αφού δεν έχουμε χάσει τη ζωή μας και έχουμε επιστρέψει στο ζωντανό κόσμο.

----------


## Danay1997

> Δεν το γνωρίζει όμως κανείς. Αφού δεν έχουμε χάσει τη ζωή μας και έχουμε επιστρέψει στο ζωντανό κόσμο.


και δε θα το γνωριζουμε για πολυ................................μην σας μπαινουν ιδεες.εισαι σαν το jim morrison ton doors,που ηθελε να νιωσει το θανατο..............................
ολο ετσι ελεγε και ηρθε η ωρα του.................

----------


## Danay1997

> Δεν το γνωρίζει όμως κανείς. Αφού δεν έχουμε χάσει τη ζωή μας και έχουμε επιστρέψει στο ζωντανό κόσμο.


βρε χαζουλα εισαι μονο 16........................δεν εισαι 60 !

----------


## masterridley

Petite fille επειδή έχω περάσει απ'τη θέση σου πολύ πρόσφατα (και μπορεί κάλλιστα
να βρεθώ στο ίδιο σημείο στο μέλλον), έχω να σου πω μόνο ένα πράγμα... πριν
δοκιμάσεις κάτι τόσο οριστικό και αμετάκλητο όπως η αυτοκτονία, τουλάχιστον
κάνε όλα αυτά που φοβάσαι πχ μίλα στο αγόρι που σου αρέσει ή μη φοβάσαι να είσαι
ο θλιμμένος σου εαυτός (συνήθως η προσπάθεια να κρύψουμε τη λύπη μας είναι
χειρότερη απ'την λύπη την ίδια).

Είναι τα προηγούμενα χειρότερα απ'τον θάνατο; Νομίζω πως όχι.

Τέλος, πιστεύω ακράδαντα στην παρακάτω εικόνα (για όλους μας)

----------


## Petitefille

Ναι,όμως νοιώθω πως έχω γεράσει,άνθρωπος 90 ετών. Πού περιμένει το θάνατο από στιγμή σε στιγμή.

----------


## Danay1997

> Petitefille επειδή έχω περάσει απ'τη θέση σου πολύ πρόσφατα (και μπορεί κάλλιστα
> να βρεθώ στο ίδιο σημείο στο μέλλον), έχω να σου πω μόνο ένα πράγμα... πριν
> δοκιμάσεις κάτι τόσο οριστικό και αμετάκλητο όπως η αυτοκτονία, τουλάχιστον
> κάνε όλα αυτά που φοβάσαι, όπως να μιλήσεις στο αγόρι που σου αρέσει ή να μη
> φοβάσαι να είσαι ο θλιμμένος σου εαυτός (συνήθως η προσπάθεια να κρύψουμε
> τη λύπη μας είναι χειρότερη απ'την λύπη την ίδια).
> 
> Είναι τα προηγούμενα χειρότερα απ'τον θάνατο; Νομίζω πως όχι.
> 
> Τέλος, πιστεύω ακράδαντα στην παρακάτω εικόνα (για όλους μας)


οι αντρες ειναι καμμενα χαρτια...............οση αγαπη τους δινεις τοσο σε πουλανε.................................... .......

----------


## masterridley

> οι αντρες ειναι καμμενα χαρτια...............οση αγαπη τους δινεις τοσο σε πουλανε.................................... .......


Μλκίες. Με το συμπάθειο.

----------


## Petitefille

Μasterridley ,έχω απομονωθεί. Ποιο αγόρι θα κοιτάξει εμένα . Είναι γνωστό σε όλους των παλαιών σχολικών μου περιβαλλόντων πως αντιμετωπίζω προβλήματα υγείας. Πιστεύουν πως είναι σωματικά ευτυχώς. Μα δεν παρακολουθώ τα μαθήματα μου στο σχολείο εδώ και δύο χρόνια. Εγώ,που δεν είχα σχεδόν καμία απουσία στο σχολείο. Έτσι δικαιολογούμαι στον κοινωνικό μου περίγυρο προβάλλοντας τους το χειρουργείο θυροειδούς που είχε γίνει προ δύο ετών,αναφερόμενη σε επιπλοκές. Βέβαια,η κατάσταση μου όντως επιδεινώθηκε ύστερα από αυτό το χειρουργείο.

----------


## Danay1997

> Ναι,όμως νοιώθω πως έχω γεράσει,άνθρωπος 90 ετών. Πού περιμένει το θάνατο από στιγμή σε στιγμή.


οχι ποτε.......................................... ..οχι οχι

----------


## Petitefille

Δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω άποψη για τους άνδρες αφού δεν έχω κάνει ακόμη σχέση.

----------


## Danay1997

> Μλκίες. Με το συμπάθειο.


εισαι αντρας γι αυτο το λες...............κι ομως φευγουν επειδη τους τα δινεις ολα..............................

----------


## Petitefille

Ή θα νοιώσω πως είμαι παιδάκι ή πως είμαι μία ηλικιωμένη γυναίκα. Γενικά,είμαι άνθρωπος των άκρων

----------


## Danay1997

> Δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω άποψη για τους άνδρες αφού δεν έχω κάνει ακόμη σχέση.


τυχερη εισαι ειδαμε κι εγω ποσο τα καταφερα με τη βερα στο κουτι.............................εχω τη βερα μεσα στο κουτι της..............................

----------


## Petitefille

Γι'αυτό Danay1997 από εδώ και στο εξής να μην προσφέρεις τα πάντα στη σχέση σου. Να κρατήσεις και κάτι για τον εαυτό σου. Να πονηρευτείς. Να μην είσαι τόσο διαχυτική. Είμαι σίγουρη πως θα βρεις το σωστό άνθρωπο που δε θα σε προδώσει ποτέ!

----------


## Petitefille

Μη στενοχωριέσαι. Αυτό το οποίο πρέπει να σε ενδιαφέρει ,είναι η ψυχική σου ισορροπία. Εαν είσαι ψυχικά και σωματικά υγιής ,θα καταφέρεις να αντιμετωπίσεις όλα τα προβλήματα της ζωής.

----------


## masterridley

> Μasterridley ,έχω απομονωθεί. Ποιο αγόρι θα κοιτάξει εμένα . Είναι γνωστό σε όλους των παλαιών σχολικών μου περιβαλλόντων πως αντιμετωπίζω προβλήματα υγείας. Πιστεύουν πως είναι σωματικά ευτυχώς. Μα δεν παρακολουθώ τα μαθήματα μου στο σχολείο εδώ και δύο χρόνια. Εγώ,που δεν είχα σχεδόν καμία απουσία στο σχολείο. Έτσι δικαιολογούμαι στον κοινωνικό μου περίγυρο προβάλλοντας τους το χειρουργείο θυροειδούς που είχε γίνει προ δύο ετών,αναφερόμενη σε επιπλοκές. Βέβαια,η κατάσταση μου όντως επιδεινώθηκε ύστερα από αυτό το χειρουργείο.


Petitefille, ποια είναι τα πραγματικά σου προβλήματα;

Για να απομονωθείς 2 χρόνια φαντάζομαι ότι είναι σοβαρότερα από μια κατάθλιψη...

----------


## Danay1997

> Γι'αυτό Danay1997 από εδώ και στο εξής να μην προσφέρεις τα πάντα στη σχέση σου. Να κρατήσεις και κάτι για τον εαυτό σου. Να πονηρευτείς. Να μην είσαι τόσο διαχυτική. Είμαι σίγουρη πως θα βρεις το σωστό άνθρωπο που δε θα σε προδώσει ποτέ!


απλως οποιος αγαπα παντα πονα πολυ στο τελος.............και εγω εφτασα στο θανατο ετσι....................πολυ κοντα.ενιωσα την ανασα του.

----------


## Danay1997

> Μη στενοχωριέσαι. Αυτό το οποίο πρέπει να σε ενδιαφέρει ,είναι η ψυχική σου ισορροπία. Εαν είσαι ψυχικά και σωματικά υγιής ,θα καταφέρεις να αντιμετωπίσεις όλα τα προβλήματα της ζωής.


αγαπησα παρα πολυ και πονεσα οσο τιποτε περισσοτερο............................

----------


## Danay1997

δε τον νοιαζει τιποτε του εστειλα ενα γραμμα πως πεθαινω και με γραψε κανονικα.................................. .........

----------


## Petitefille

Masterridley εδώ και 3,5 χρόνια πάσχω από σοβαρή κατάθλιψη και τα 2,5 τελευταία από οξεία ΙΔΨ. Έχει γκρεμιστεί όλος ο κόσμος μου. Έχω απομονωθεί από τις φίλες και τους ανθρώπους που αγαπώ. Πάντως,μέσα από το πρόβλημα υγείας μου πραγματικά κατάλαβα ποιοι άνθρωποι με αγαπούν και ποιοι όχι.

----------


## Petitefille

Danay1997 το γεγονός πως σε αγνόησε σημαίνει πως σε εκμεταλλεύτηκε και πως ποτέ δε σε αγάπησε πραγματικά. Να είσαι εγωίστρια και περήφανη στο ζήτημα των ανδρών. Μη δίνεις σημασία σε ανθρώπους που δεν το αξίζουν. Συνέχισε τη ζωή σου. Θα δεις,σε κάποια στιγμή,θα πάρεις το αίμα σου πίσω. Μη στενοχωριέσαι.

----------


## Raffaella

Danay, οσον αφορα αυτο που απασχολει εσενα, πιστευω οτι για καθε ατομο υπαρχει ενας και μοναδικος ανθρωπος που του ταιριαζει απολυτα.Δεν ξερω αν στη δικη σου περιπτωση πιστευεις οτι ειναι ο συγκεκριμενος...Παντως, η λυτρωση ερχεται συχνα με διαφορετικο τροπο απο αυτον που περιμενουμε...
Petitfille,αφου λες οτι εισαι ατομο των ακρων(μου ειναι πολυ γνωριμος αυτος ο τροπος σκεψης), τοτε να εχεις ως στοχο τη μεγιστη δυνατη ψυχικη υγεια.Ακρο ειναι κι αυτο, αλλα δημιουργικο.

----------


## Petitefille

Το επεδίωξα. Όμως το αποτέλεσμα της διαρκούς προσπάθειας είναι πλήρως απογοητευτικό. /Δεν ξέρω πλέον τί θέλω. Δεν έχω όνειρα,στόχους,επιθυμίες. Αισθάνομαι ένα απέραντο κενό!

----------


## masterridley

Άρα το πρόβλημα που θες να αποφύγεις με τον θάνατο είναι η ΙΔΨ και η κατάθλιψη
ή το ψέμα που ζεις λόγω των τελευταίων; Γιατί στην 2η περίπτωση υπάρχει λύση:
λες δε γαμ**ται και δείχνεις την ευάλωτη πλευρά σου στους ανθρώπους που ξέρεις
ότι δεν θα σε κοροϊδέψουν πχ στις φίλες σου...

----------


## Petitefille

Δε θα μπορούσα ποτέ. Είμαι εσωστρεφής. Δε θέλω να δώσω δικαιώματα. Να θεωρηθώ άρρωστη. Οι φιλές μου δε γνωρίζουν το πραγματικό πρόβλημα υγείας. Ίσως δεν έχει ακόμη βρεθεί ο σωστός άνθρωπος απέναντι στον οποίο θα είμαι ειλικρινής,ο πραγματικός μου εαυτός και στον οποίο θα εξωτερικεύω τα συναισθήματα μου.

----------


## masterridley

> Δε θα μπορούσα ποτέ. Είμαι εσωστρεφής. Δε θέλω να δώσω δικαιώματα. Να θεωρηθώ άρρωστη. Οι φιλές μου δε γνωρίζουν το πραγματικό πρόβλημα υγείας. Ίσως δεν έχει ακόμη βρεθεί ο σωστός άνθρωπος απέναντι στον οποίο θα είμαι ειλικρινής,ο πραγματικός μου εαυτός και στον οποίο θα εξωτερικεύω τα συναισθήματα μου.


Αυτός ο άνθρωπος δεν υπάρχει! Εσύ και μόνο εσύ μπορείς να ανοίξεις τον εαυτό σου.
Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι τρομακτικό και ότι φοβάσαι μια πιθανή απόρριψη, αλλά ρε παιδί
μου, είναι καλύτερη αυτή η κατάσταση με τις απόπειρες αυτοκτονίας απ'το να δοκιμάσεις
να πεις σε μια φίλη σου για το πρόβλημα; Δηλαδή τι έχεις να χάσεις; Αφού το βλέπεις
ότι όσο το κρατάς μέσα σου, τόσο πιο πολύ φθείρεσαι.

----------


## Petitefille

Ίσως να έχεις δίκιο. Όμως με έχουν προδώσει άνθρωποι που εμπιστεύτηκα. Δεν αισθάνομαι άνετα να αποκαλύψω τα συναισθήματα μου σε κάποιον άλλο. Ούτε στην ψυχολόγο μου. Βέβαια,τους έχω αναφέρει κάποια πραγματάκια σχετικά με τις αγοραφοβικές μου τάσεις. Όμως ,όπως φαίνεται,δεν ενδιαφέρονται πραγματικά. Μα δεν μπορούν να αντιληφθούν τη φύση του προβλήματος. Είμαι ολομόναχη μου σ'αυτόν τον κόσμο. Αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο.

----------


## masterridley

> Ίσως να έχεις δίκιο. Όμως με έχουν προδώσει άνθρωποι που εμπιστεύτηκα. Δεν αισθάνομαι άνετα να αποκαλύψω τα συναισθήματα μου σε κάποιον άλλο. Ούτε στην ψυχολόγο μου. Βέβαια,τους έχω αναφέρει κάποια πραγματάκια σχετικά με τις αγοραφοβικές μου τάσεις. Όμως ,όπως φαίνεται,δεν ενδιαφέρονται πραγματικά. Μα δεν μπορούν να αντιληφθούν τη φύση του προβλήματος. Είμαι ολομόναχη μου σ'αυτόν τον κόσμο. Αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο.


Άρα τους έχεις πει ψέματα, σωστά; Ή μάλλον λιγότερη απ'την μισή αλήθεια... ε πως
να πάρεις βοήθεια μετά; Μην νομίζεις ότι δε σε καταλαβαίνω, εγώ έκρυψα το δικό μου
πρόβλημα για χρόνια μέχρι που έφτασα στο 0 και από τότε που δοκίμασα να είμαι κάπως
πιο ανοιχτός μόνο βελτίωση βλέπω... ποια είναι αυτή η τόσο τρομερή φύση του προβλή-
ματος που κανένας, ούτε καν ψυχολόγος, μπορεί να καταλάβει;;;

----------


## Petitefille

Όχι,η φύση του προβλήματος δεν είναι τρομερή. Όμως εγώ είμαι ιδιαίτερα εσωστρεφής και δεν εκδηλώνω εύκολα τα αισθήματα μου. Από μικρή ήμουν ιδιαίτερα επιφυλακτική απέναντι στους τρίτους.

----------


## masterridley

> Όχι,η φύση του προβλήματος δεν είναι τρομερή. Όμως εγώ είμαι ιδιαίτερα εσωστρεφής και δεν εκδηλώνω εύκολα τα αισθήματα μου. Από μικρή ήμουν ιδιαίτερα επιφυλακτική απέναντι στους τρίτους.


Νομίζω αυτό είναι που οδηγεί στην αυτοκτονία, η εσωστρέφεια. Είμαι και γω τρομερά
εσωστρεφής (πιο εσωστρεφής... πεθαίνεις) και ξέρω πως νιώθεις ντροπή και σαν να
να μην αξίζεις να επιβαρύνεις τους άλλους με τα προβλήματά σου αλλά δεν είναι έτσι.
Όταν φτάνεις σε αυτό το σημείο πρέπει να μην σε νοιάζει για τους άλλους αλλά για
τον εαυτό σου και μόνο... πραγματικά κάνε ενα πείραμα να εμπιστευτείς το πρόβλημα
σου στους άλλους και δες τι θα γίνει. Σε ρώτησα και πριν αλλά δεν απάντησες:
Τι έχεις να χάσεις;

----------


## Petitefille

Δεν έχω τίποτα να χάσω. Βρίσκομαι ήδη στο 0. Μακάρι να μην ήμουν τόσο εγωκεντρικό άτομο! Να μπορούσα να νοιαστώ για τους συνανθρώπους μου!

----------


## Petitefille

Δύσκολη η σημερινή νύχτα. Δεν κατάφερα ακόμη να κοιμηθώ. Σκέψεις με βασανίζουν. Για πόσο ακόμη θα ταλαιπωρούμαι. Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Ησυχία στο σπίτι. Και όμως πραγματοποιούνται φοβερές μάχες μέσα στην ψυχή μου. Εχθρός,ο ίδιος μου ο εαυτός. Δε θέλω να παραδώσω τα όπλα,όμως όπως φαίνεται θα χάσω και πάλι τη μάχη. Οι πληγές μου πονάνε. Δεν μπορώ να κουνήσω το χέρι μου. Οι γονείς μου δεν έδωσαν ιδιαίτερη σημασία στο περιστατικό. " Ένα από τα γνωστά ξεσπάσματα της Ειρήνης"θα σκέφτονται. Έχω πεθάνει μέσα μου. Αισθάνομαι άδειος άνθρωπος,χωρίς συναισθήματα. Που είναι αναγκασμένος να συνεχίσει τη ζωή του χωρίς να το θέλει. Του το επιβάλλει η οικογένεια του, ο κόσμος, η ίδια η κοινωνία. Άρχισα και τρέμω. Σκέφθομαι το μέλλον μου. Αβέβαιο. Χωρίς πτυχίο,σχέση,ευτυχία. Ολομόναχη στον κόσμο. Απομονωμένη. Αδυνατώντας να καλύψω τις ανάγκες μου,ψυχικές και σωματικές. Αυτό το μαρτύριο είναι ατελείωτο. Είμαι πλήρως απογοητευμένη. Δε θέλω να πάω αύριο στην ψυχίατρο. Ποιο το νόημα της συνεδρίας; Οι αυτοκτονικές τάσεις θα συνεχιστούν,ο ατέρμονος ψυχικός πόνος βαρύδι,που στέκεται πάνω στα πόδια μου και δε μου επιτρέπει να προχωρήσω,να κινηθώ. Παραμένω στάσιμη. Ανακυκλώνοντας τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Καταβάλλω τεράστια προσπάθεια να απομακρύνω το βαρύδι. Όμως είναι πέρα από τις δυνάμεις μου. Απεγνωσμένη αναζητώ μία διέξοδο,κάποιον να με βοηθήσει να απομακρύνουμε το βαρύδι ενωμένοι. Λίγοι προθυμοποιούνται να με βοηθήσουν,όμως στο τέλος,εγκαταλείπουν τον αγώνα. Λυπούνται. Έκαναν ό,τι μπορούσαν. Βρίσκομαι στον έλεο της μοίρας μου. Δε θέλω να παραδεχθώ την ήττα μου. Θα παλέψω ως την τελευταία μου πνοή. Εως ότου αισθανθώ πως είναι μάτοιος ο αγώνας και πως η συντριπτική ήττα είναι προδιαγεγραμμένη.

----------


## Petitefille

Πονάω πολύ. Το χέρι μου έχει πρηστεί. Απίστευτο το τσούξιμο και ο πόνος των πληγών. Μα φαίνονται απλές γρατσουνιές οπτικά. Θα μπορούσε κάνεις να μου προτείνει κάτι για να μετριαστεί ο πόνος; Έριξα νεράκι και έβαλα βάμμα. Τί άλλο θα έπρεπε να κάνω;

----------


## Gypsy Cello

δεν διάβασα ολόκληρο το θέμα αλλά νομίζω πως δεν έχει σημασία, για να σε βοηθήσω όπως μπορώ 
θα ήθελα να μου πεις γιατί αισθάνεσαι έτσι.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Πονάω πολύ. Το χέρι μου έχει πρηστεί. Απίστευτο το τσούξιμο και ο πόνος των πληγών. Μα φαίνονται απλές γρατσουνιές οπτικά. Θα μπορούσε κάνεις να μου προτείνει κάτι για να μετριαστεί ο πόνος; Έριξα νεράκι και έβαλα βάμμα. Τί άλλο θα έπρεπε να κάνω;


βάλε ιώδιο κ τσιρότα

----------


## Danay1997

ασχημη η νυχτα................μονο στα ονειρα τον βλεπω αυτος ποτε δε θα γυρισει ξανα.......................................... ........

----------


## Danay1997

> Δύσκολη η σημερινή νύχτα. Δεν κατάφερα ακόμη να κοιμηθώ. Σκέψεις με βασανίζουν. Για πόσο ακόμη θα ταλαιπωρούμαι. Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Ησυχία στο σπίτι. Και όμως πραγματοποιούνται φοβερές μάχες μέσα στην ψυχή μου. Εχθρός,ο ίδιος μου ο εαυτός. Δε θέλω να παραδώσω τα όπλα,όμως όπως φαίνεται θα χάσω και πάλι τη μάχη. Οι πληγές μου πονάνε. Δεν μπορώ να κουνήσω το χέρι μου. Οι γονείς μου δεν έδωσαν ιδιαίτερη σημασία στο περιστατικό. " Ένα από τα γνωστά ξεσπάσματα της Ειρήνης"θα σκέφτονται. Έχω πεθάνει μέσα μου. Αισθάνομαι άδειος άνθρωπος,χωρίς συναισθήματα. Που είναι αναγκασμένος να συνεχίσει τη ζωή του χωρίς να το θέλει. Του το επιβάλλει η οικογένεια του, ο κόσμος, η ίδια η κοινωνία. Άρχισα και τρέμω. Σκέφθομαι το μέλλον μου. Αβέβαιο. Χωρίς πτυχίο,σχέση,ευτυχία. Ολομόναχη στον κόσμο. Απομονωμένη. Αδυνατώντας να καλύψω τις ανάγκες μου,ψυχικές και σωματικές. Αυτό το μαρτύριο είναι ατελείωτο. Είμαι πλήρως απογοητευμένη. Δε θέλω να πάω αύριο στην ψυχίατρο. Ποιο το νόημα της συνεδρίας; Οι αυτοκτονικές τάσεις θα συνεχιστούν,ο ατέρμονος ψυχικός πόνος βαρύδι,που στέκεται πάνω στα πόδια μου και δε μου επιτρέπει να προχωρήσω,να κινηθώ. Παραμένω στάσιμη. Ανακυκλώνοντας τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Καταβάλλω τεράστια προσπάθεια να απομακρύνω το βαρύδι. Όμως είναι πέρα από τις δυνάμεις μου. Απεγνωσμένη αναζητώ μία διέξοδο,κάποιον να με βοηθήσει να απομακρύνουμε το βαρύδι ενωμένοι. Λίγοι προθυμοποιούνται να με βοηθήσουν,όμως στο τέλος,εγκαταλείπουν τον αγώνα. Λυπούνται. Έκαναν ό,τι μπορούσαν. Βρίσκομαι στον έλεο της μοίρας μου. Δε θέλω να παραδεχθώ την ήττα μου. Θα παλέψω ως την τελευταία μου πνοή. Εως ότου αισθανθώ πως είναι μάτοιος ο αγώνας και πως η συντριπτική ήττα είναι προδιαγεγραμμένη.


ολα θα πανε καλα.................μικρο μου κοριτσακι........................

----------


## Danay1997

> Πονάω πολύ. Το χέρι μου έχει πρηστεί. Απίστευτο το τσούξιμο και ο πόνος των πληγών. Μα φαίνονται απλές γρατσουνιές οπτικά. Θα μπορούσε κάνεις να μου προτείνει κάτι για να μετριαστεί ο πόνος; Έριξα νεράκι και έβαλα βάμμα. Τί άλλο θα έπρεπε να κάνω;


κοιμησου μικρο κοριτσακι.........................εγω δυστυχως ξυπνησα παλι.........................δυστυχως. ...............................

----------


## Danay1997

να εχω φτασει στο τελος και αυτος να με αγνοει...................................... .

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> να εχω φτασει στο τελος και αυτος να με αγνοει...................................... .



καλά μωρή απελπισμένη κερατούκλα, στο θέμα της κοπέλας βρήκες να πεις τον πόνο σου για τον γ@μια σου
αντε παγαινε από δω vattene που λένε κ οι Ιταλοί!  :Mad:

----------


## Danay1997

> καλά μωρή απελπισμένη κερατούκλα, στο θέμα της κοπέλας βρήκες να πεις τον πόνο σου για τον γ@μια σου
> αντε παγαινε από δω vattene που λένε κ οι Ιταλοί!


σε παρακαλω μην τον λες ετσι..................σε ικετευω.................................... .......
τον αγαπουσα πολυ.................................εινα  ενα δραμα να φερεται ετσι.

----------


## Petitefille

Κατάφερα να κοιμηθώ τελικά. Πριν από μερικά λεπτά ξύπνησα. Ξεκουράστηκα. Το ομολογώ. Ο πόνος έχει περιοριστεί. /Η μητέρα μου δεν κοιμήθηκε εχθές στο σπίτι. Υποθέτω πως κοιμήθηκε στο σπίτι της γιαγιάς μου. Οι γονείς μου έχουν φύγει. Είναι αδύνατο για αυτούς να παραμείνουν σ'αυτό το περιβάλλον./ Δεν πήγα τελικά στην ψυχίατρο σήμερα. Η μητέρα μου αρνήθηκε να μας ακολουθήσει και εγώ δεν είχα καμία όρεξη να ταλαιπωρηθώ εφόσον γνωρίζω πως το αποτέλεσμα της προσπάθειας θα είναι και πάλι απογοητευτικό. Έχω χάσει κάθε ελπίδα. /Ανυπομονώ να συναντήσω σήμερα τις φίλες μου. Αν και δεν έχω διάθεση να βγω έξω. Θα ήθελα να παραμείνω στο σπίτι.

----------


## Danay1997

> Κατάφερα να κοιμηθώ τελικά. Πριν από μερικά λεπτά ξύπνησα. Ξεκουράστηκα. Το ομολογώ. Ο πόνος έχει περιοριστεί. /Η μητέρα μου δεν κοιμήθηκε εχθές στο σπίτι. Υποθέτω πως κοιμήθηκε στο σπίτι της γιαγιάς μου. Οι γονείς μου έχουν φύγει. Είναι αδύνατο για αυτούς να παραμείνουν σ'αυτό το περιβάλλον./ Δεν πήγα τελικά στην ψυχίατρο σήμερα. Η μητέρα μου αρνήθηκε να μας ακολουθήσει και εγώ δεν είχα καμία όρεξη να ταλαιπωρηθώ εφόσον γνωρίζω πως το αποτέλεσμα της προσπάθειας θα είναι και πάλι απογοητευτικό. Έχω χάσει κάθε ελπίδα. /Ανυπομονώ να συναντήσω σήμερα τις φίλες μου. Αν και δεν έχω διάθεση να βγω έξω. Θα ήθελα να παραμείνω στο σπίτι.


ειναι η σειρα σου να γραψεις κατι για μενα.................
σε παρακαλω να μην με αγνοησεις................σημερα ειμαι πολυ χειροτερα αλλα μενω σπιτι η βροχη μαστιγωνει τους δρομους.............και αυτος εχει φυγει,θεε μου βοηθησε με να αντεξω το πρωι γλιστρησα στο μπαλκονι...................αλλα τρομαξα λιγο.

----------


## betelgeuse

Ρε Δαναη ελεος η κοπελα εχει σοβαρο προβλημα και εσυ κλαιγεσαι και παρακαλας να σου απαντησει σε τι? 
Στο οτι σε παρατησε ο γκομενος? E και? Oυτε η πρωτη ουτε η τελευταια εισαι που την παρατησαν .

----------


## ΚΡΟΣΝΙ

Petitefille! βρε συ κουκλαμου¨) παλεψε οσο πιο δυνατα μπορεις!! εχεις τις δυναμεις! εχεις τα νιατα που θελει η μαχη αυτη! εχεις την καθαρη και αγνη σου καρδια! -ξερω! ξερω ! θα μου λεγες τωρα πως ειμαι συγουρος για το οτι εχεις "καλη καρδια" αφου δεν σε γνωριζω?- ναι, δεν σε ξερω, ομως απο τα μην.σου ,σε συνδισμο με την φαση που περνας τωρα! ειναι ενα τεστ, στα δυσκολα δειχνεις τη καλοκαρδη εισαι¨), ενδιαφερεσαι για αλλους,σεβεσαι φιλους κι αγνωστους! ειναι αρετη αυτο! δειχνει κι κατι αλλο ομως, μας δειχνει οτι εχεις μεγαλωσει σε "σπιτι" με γονεις που ασχοληθηκαν με το παιδι τους! -δυστυχως πλεον ολο κι πιο λιγοι ειναι οι σωστοι γονεις¨(-. Αν κι εισαι ντροπαλη εγω πιστευω οτι μπορεις να βρεις το απετουμενο θαρρος να νικησεις!!

DANAY ! αληθεια? μας κανεις πλακα η εχεις γκομενο που σε παρατησε κι "καιγεσαι" να γυρισει πισω? ε? παντως οποια και απο τα δυο να ειναι η αληθεια σου,ειναι το ιδιο ειτε κανεις πλακα , λες ψεματα , δεν σεβεσαι την κατασταση της φιλης μας ! της φιλης μας που ειναι μολις 16! κι εσυ τις λες οτι να νε! παιζεις μαζι της!!!!
Δεν ξερω τι να σου πω!! ευχομαι να γινει γρηγορα καλα η μικρημας φιλη! γτ. αν δεν ειναι ακομα καλα,DANAY να ξερεις οτι εβαλες το χερακι σου! δεν μπορεις να ανοιξεις κι εσυ ενα θεμα? θες να τραβηξεις την προσοχη του κοσμου με υπουλο τροπο! μαλον εισαι τοσο ρηχο πλασμα! που δεν μπορεις αλλιως! παρα μομο με πονηρια! ειλικρινα καταλαβαινεις τι κανεις? Αν το στορυσου ειναι αληθεια , ειμαι απολυτα συγουρος πως αυτος που σε παρατησαι και τον παρακαλας να ξανα ρθει! δεν θα ξανα ερθει παρα μονο για σεξουαλικους λογους!! τι να αγαπησει σε μια τετοια κοπελα σαν εσενα???? ΔΑΝΑΥ ,τετοιο χαρακτηρα σαν τον δυκο σου τον αποφευγουν ολοι οι κανονικοι ανδρες! εκτως αν εισαι ζαπλουτη οπου εχουν λογο να σε θελουν!!

----------


## Petitefille

Έχετε δίκιο. Δε θα σταματήσω να αγωνίζομαι. Τουλάχιστον ,ο μπαμπάς μου έχει ταχθεί στο πλευρό μου. Ξέρετε τί με παρηγορεί και ταυτόχρονα με αφυπνίζει; Το γεγονός πως η συγκεκριμένη περίοδος ίσως είναι παροδική και πως εαν χάσω τη ζωή μου ίσως ταυτόχρονα στερηθώ στιγμές χαράς και ευτυχίας που μου επιφυλάσσει η μοίρα.

----------


## Petitefille

Όσον αφορά εσένα Δανάη,πιστεύω πως θα πρέπει να απεξαρτηθείς από αυτήν τη σχέση. Ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος σε πλήγωσε,σε εκμεταλλεύτηκε. Αυτό το γεγονός δε σε πεισμώνει; Προσπάθησε να συνεχίσεις τη ζωή σου. Μην απομονώνεσαι. Αναζήτησε ένα νέο σύντροφο. Ίσως εκείνος είναι ο κατάλληλος για σένα.

----------


## Danay1997

> Petitefille! βρε συ κουκλαμου¨) παλεψε οσο πιο δυνατα μπορεις!! εχεις τις δυναμεις! εχεις τα νιατα που θελει η μαχη αυτη! εχεις την καθαρη και αγνη σου καρδια! -ξερω! ξερω ! θα μου λεγες τωρα πως ειμαι συγουρος για το οτι εχεις "καλη καρδια" αφου δεν σε γνωριζω?- ναι, δεν σε ξερω, ομως απο τα μην.σου ,σε συνδισμο με την φαση που περνας τωρα! ειναι ενα τεστ, στα δυσκολα δειχνεις τη καλοκαρδη εισαι¨), ενδιαφερεσαι για αλλους,σεβεσαι φιλους κι αγνωστους! ειναι αρετη αυτο! δειχνει κι κατι αλλο ομως, μας δειχνει οτι εχεις μεγαλωσει σε "σπιτι" με γονεις που ασχοληθηκαν με το παιδι τους! -δυστυχως πλεον ολο κι πιο λιγοι ειναι οι σωστοι γονεις¨(-. Αν κι εισαι ντροπαλη εγω πιστευω οτι μπορεις να βρεις το απετουμενο θαρρος να νικησεις!!
> 
> DANAY ! αληθεια? μας κανεις πλακα η εχεις γκομενο που σε παρατησε κι "καιγεσαι" να γυρισει πισω? ε? παντως οποια και απο τα δυο να ειναι η αληθεια σου,ειναι το ιδιο ειτε κανεις πλακα , λες ψεματα , δεν σεβεσαι την κατασταση της φιλης μας ! της φιλης μας που ειναι μολις 16! κι εσυ τις λες οτι να νε! παιζεις μαζι της!!!!
> Δεν ξερω τι να σου πω!! ευχομαι να γινει γρηγορα καλα η μικρημας φιλη! γτ. αν δεν ειναι ακομα καλα,DANAY να ξερεις οτι εβαλες το χερακι σου! δεν μπορεις να ανοιξεις κι εσυ ενα θεμα? θες να τραβηξεις την προσοχη του κοσμου με υπουλο τροπο! μαλον εισαι τοσο ρηχο πλασμα! που δεν μπορεις αλλιως! παρα μομο με πονηρια! ειλικρινα καταλαβαινεις τι κανεις? Αν το στορυσου ειναι αληθεια , ειμαι απολυτα συγουρος πως αυτος που σε παρατησαι και τον παρακαλας να ξανα ρθει! δεν θα ξανα ερθει παρα μονο για σεξουαλικους λογους!! τι να αγαπησει σε μια τετοια κοπελα σαν εσενα???? ΔΑΝΑΥ ,τετοιο χαρακτηρα σαν τον δυκο σου τον αποφευγουν ολοι οι κανονικοι ανδρες! εκτως αν εισαι ζαπλουτη οπου εχουν λογο να σε θελουν!!


ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια οσο για το θεμα,εχω ηδη ανοιξει δικο μου.........................
και δε με ξερεις για να κρινεις το χαρακτηρα μου.

----------


## Forever.young

Χαχαχαχα δεν θελεις καθολου να αυτοκτονισεις αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο.

Εισαι στην εφηβεια που λενε αν το εχεις ακουσει!
Αυτα που γραφεις οσο περιεργο και να σου φανει τα νιωθει το 70% του πλυθησμου στην ηλικια σου,
Ολα στο κεφαλι σου ειναι,το εγω σου παιζει τοσο πολυ μαζι σου που τα εχεις χασει και σε εχει παρει απο κατω
Σκεφτεσε παρα πολυ,αυτο ειναι το προβλημα και το καταλαβαινω απολυτα.
Επικεντρωσου στο τωρα,μην σκεφτεσε τιποτα,δεν νιωθεις γαληνη?
Οταν εισαι συγκεντρωμενη στην στιγμη,εισαι παντα προσγειωμενη και αυτες οι αρνητικες σκεψεις περνανε και φευγουν
εσυ τις βλεπεις και γελας,ειναι το εγω σου το οποιο ειναι ψευτικο,ειναι οι φωνες στο κεφαλι σου,δεν ειναι εσυ.
Αυτες οι σκεψεις δημιουργουν χαος στο κεφαλι σου γιατι σε ελεγχουν αντι εσυ να τις αφησεις να περασουν,να φυγουν εγκλωβιζονται και σου δημιουργουν πανικο.
Οι γονεις σου κ οι γατες σου κ οι τα παντα που θεωρεις σημαντικα για σενα ειναι εκει,αλλα δεν εχουν να κανουν με την δικια σου ζωη.
Δηλαδη το να σκεφτεσαι οτι θα ζησεις για αλλους κλπ ακουγετε τοσο γελοιο(με την καλη ενοια)Δεν εχεις βρει τον εαυτο σου,αυτο ειναι ολο.
Δωσε λιγο χρονο στο να βρεις τον εαυτο σου,ζησε στο τωρα,ΜΟΝΟ το ΤΩΡΑ ειναι αληθινο,το παρελθον δεν υπαρχει ουτε θα ξαναυπαρξει ουτε,
το μελλον δεν εχει ερθει και μπορει να μην ερθει ποτε,η μονη αληθεια βρισκεται σε αυτη τη στιγμη,τωρα.δεν υπαρχει κατι πιο αληθινο.
Μην δινεις τοση σημασια στις σκεψεις σου ειναι ματαιες και βλαβερες και δεν εχουν ουσια..
Ξεκινα να κανεις διαλογισμο ειναι πολυ δυναμικο για να βρεις τον εαυτο σου και γενικα ειναι κατι το μοναδικο,
θα δεις ποσο ελευθερη θα νιωσεις.
Να θυμασαι,εσυ δημιουργεις τα προβληματα σου,κανενας αλλος.
Βρες τον εαυτο σου,ζησε τωρα,μην ασχολεισαι με το παρελθον κ το μελλον,τωρα εισαι,τωρα υπαρχεις,εισαι σημαντικη.
Βαλε ακουστικα,πατα να παιξει το βιντεο ,κλεισε τα ματια σου και βυθισου στην μουσικη,
Διωξε τις σκεψεις σου,δες τι ομορφια υπαρχει !  :Smile:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9SCrpXN3EE 

Cheers! :Smile:

----------


## Petitefille

Forever.young σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια σου. Θα προσπαθήσω να εφαρμόσω τις συμβουλές σου. Μακάρι να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση μου. Θεωρητικά μπορώ να δεχθώ τα λεγόμενα σου,πρακτικά όμως; Εκτιμώ το γεγονός πως προσπαθείτε να με εμψυχώσετε όμως τίποτα δε με παρηγορεί πια. Ενθουσιάζομαι και ελπίζω. Το αποτέλεσμα όμως είναι απογοητευτικό. Έχω πέσει μέσα στο πηγάδι της κατάθλιψης και της απαισιοδοξίας. Φωνάζω με όλη μου τη δύναμη. Ζητώ βοήθεια. Μόνη μου δε θα καταφέρω να επιβιώσω. Μάλλον θα εγκαταλείψω τον αγώνα και θα πνιγώ στα σκοτεινά νερά του πηγαδιού.

----------


## elis

Αυτό που λες ότι δεν φοβάσαι το θάνατο αλλά το μετά αυτό εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι όχι απλά θες να ζήσεις αλλά κάπου βαθιά μέσα σου θες να φας τη ζωή με το κουτάλι εγώ έτσι το ερμηνεύω από όλο το κείμενο σου εδώ κόλλησα τ

----------


## Petitefille

Μα συνήθως οι άνθρωποι φοβούνται το θάνατο. Εγώ πλέον ελάχιστα. Τρέμω όμως τον πόνο. Αυτή η απαισιοδοξία μου είναι εκνευριστική. Απομακρύνω τους ανθρώπους που ενδιαφέρονται για εμένα. Είμαι απαράδεκτη. Πρώτη φορά όμως σήμερα αντιλήφθηκα πως μέσα στον πόνο μου έχω αποβάλλει τον φόβο που αισθανόμουν για τη νύχτα. Επιστρέφοντας από την απογευματινή μου έξοδο στις 23:00 και περπατώντας στους σκοτεινούς δρόμους της συνοικίας μου συνειδητοποίησα πως ποτέ μου δεν είχα περπατήσει πιο άνετα τη νύχτα. Τί είχα να φοβηθώ; Ακούγοντας μουσική ,κατάφερα να διανύσω μία τεράστια απόσταση η οποία στο παρελθόν ,θα με τρομοκρατούσε. Δε φοβάμαι σχεδόν τίποτα πια. Ή τουλάχιστον αυτήν την εντύπωση έχω. Αυτό είναι το τελικό μου συμπέρασμα!

----------


## Petitefille

Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μου υποδείξετε ορισμένους ανώδυνους τρόπους αυτοκτονίας;Δεν πρόκειται να αποπειραθώ να αυτοκτονήσω γιατί είμαι υπερβολικά δειλή για μία τέτοιου είδους πράξη. Απλώς θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω.

----------


## Danay1997

> Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μου υποδείξετε ορισμένους ανώδυνους τρόπους αυτοκτονίας;Δεν πρόκειται να αποπειραθώ να αυτοκτονήσω γιατί είμαι υπερβολικά δειλή για μία τέτοιου είδους πράξη. Απλώς θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω.


κανενα τροπο δεν υποδεικνυουμε....................... πλα αγωνισου.......και μην τα σκεφτεσαι αυτα.............................

----------


## deleted-member-06-05-2016

> Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μου υποδείξετε ορισμένους ανώδυνους τρόπους αυτοκτονίας;Δεν πρόκειται να αποπειραθώ να αυτοκτονήσω γιατί είμαι υπερβολικά δειλή για μία τέτοιου είδους πράξη. Απλώς θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω.


Ναι, θα σου πω έναν τρόπο για αρχή καθόλα ανώδυνο.

Θα βρεις μία ανθρωπιστική οργάνωση, είναι διάφορες σε Αφρική, Ασία και όπου αλλού έχει ανάγκες, που το προσωπικό της βασίζεται στον εθελοντισμό, και θα πας εκεί απόλυτα παραδομένη στην εθελοντική υπηρεσία και με αποταγή της κοινωνίας, να ζήσεις τον ανώδυνο άυτοκτονικό τρόπο.

----------


## Petitefille

Έχετε δίκιο. Τα πάντα όμως έχω σκεφθεί. Θα ήθελα πολύ να συμμετάσχω εθελοντικά σε μία ανθρωπιστική οργάνωση. Όμως είμαι ανήλικη.

----------


## elis

Το ότι είσαι ανήλικη δεν έχει να κάνει πήγαινε στους γιατρούς του κόσμου αμα θες δε θα πασ σε άλλη χώρα εδώ στην ελλάδα θα βοηθήσεις κ αμα σ αρέσει πασ κ έξω αμα ήθελες να πεθάνεις θα το κανες δε θα το συζητούσεσ θέλεις να ζήσεις κ δεν το χεις πάρει χαμπάρι

----------


## Petitefille

Θέλω να πεθάνω. Όμως φοβάμαι απίστευτα τον πόνο. Έχω αρκετές τραυματικές εμπειρίες. Η όλη διαδικασία που οδηγεί στο θάνατο με φοβίζει.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> σε παρακαλω μην τον λες ετσι..................σε ικετευω.................................... .......
> τον αγαπουσα πολυ.................................εινα  ενα δραμα να φερεται ετσι.


πως να τον πω; γκόμενο; εραστή; χαχα  :Stick Out Tongue:  καλά σου λέει η betegeuse εδώ η άλλη έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα κ συ κλαίγεσαι για τον γκόμενο;

----------


## the_downward_spiral

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Petitefille

Πιστεύω ακράδαντα πως τα άτομα που αντιμετωπίζουν ψυχολογικά προβλήματα,δεν έχουν χάσει τα λογικά τους. Οι άνθρωποι που είναι τρελοί,δεν έχουν επαφή με το εξωτερικό περιβάλλον,δεν αντιλαμβάνονται τους ρυθμούς με τους οποίους εξελίσσεται η κοινωνία μας,τα πολιτικοοικονομικά δεδομένα. Απλώς είναι κλεισμένοι στο δικό τους κόσμο,μία κατάσταση που δεν την έχουν επιλέξει,όμως επήλθε εξαιτίας ποικίλων αιτιών. Κανενάς από εμάς δεν είναι τρελός. Είμαστε απλώς όλοι μας απεγνωσμένοι,απογοητεύμεν ι από τη σημερινή κοινωνία. Διόλου δεν πιστεύω πως είμαι τρελή. Ο πόνος με έχει καταβάλει όπως και πολλούς από εσάς,με αποτέλεσμα την εμφάνιση σκέψεων αυτοκτονίας

----------


## Petitefille

Κόπηκα με το ξυραφάκι. Περίεργο το συναίσθημα. Δεν πονώ ιδιαίτερα. Αδιαμφισβήτητα αισθάνομαι καλύτερα. Ο σωματικός πόνος μειώνει τον ψυχικό. Δε σκοπεύω να αυτοκτονήσω. Απλώς θα ήθελα να περιορίσω τον ψυχικό πόνο. Είναι και αυτή μία λύση. Για πρώτη φορά νοιώθω πως βελτιώθηκε η κατάσταση μου. Έχουν δίκιο πως η πρώτη απόπειρα οδηγεί και στη δεύτερη. Έτσι και το πρώτο κόψιμο οδηγεί στο δεύτερο. Ανακουφίστηκα. Δε θα κατεβώ στο σπίτι της γιαγιάς μου. Νυστάζω λίγο. Θα προτιμούσα να ξαπλώσω στο σπιτάκι μου. Επιτέλους γαλήνη.

----------


## ioannis2

> Πιστεύω ακράδαντα πως τα άτομα που αντιμετωπίζουν ψυχολογικά προβλήματα,δεν έχουν χάσει τα λογικά τους. Οι άνθρωποι που είναι τρελοί,δεν έχουν επαφή με το εξωτερικό περιβάλλον,δεν αντιλαμβάνονται τους ρυθμούς με τους οποίους εξελίσσεται η κοινωνία μας,τα πολιτικοοικονομικά δεδομένα. Απλώς είναι κλεισμένοι στο δικό τους κόσμο,μία κατάσταση που δεν την έχουν επιλέξει,όμως επήλθε εξαιτίας ποικίλων αιτιών. Κανενάς από εμάς δεν είναι τρελός. Είμαστε απλώς όλοι μας απεγνωσμένοι,απογοητεύμεν ι από τη σημερινή κοινωνία. Διόλου δεν πιστεύω πως είμαι τρελή. Ο πόνος με έχει καταβάλει όπως και πολλούς από εσάς,με αποτέλεσμα την εμφάνιση σκέψεων αυτοκτονίας


Κάποιος που κατανοεί και περιγράφει με παραστατικότητα, ακρίβεια και τεκμηριωμενα αυτο που τον βασανίζει, αυτο απο μονο του ειναι απόδειξη ότι ουτε τα λογικα του εχει χάσει ούτε τρελλος ειναι. Αλλο πόνος, απογοήτευση, απελπισία, μελαγχολία, απομόνωση κλπ κι αλλο να χανει κανεις τα λογικα του. Βεβαια τετοιες καταστασεις αμα κανεις δεν τις προσεξει, τις αφησει ανεξελεκτες μεχρι να τον κυριαρχησουν το επομενο ειναι η παρανοια, να χασει τα λογικα του. Μεσα σ αυτη τη λογικοτητα, ασχετως των προβληματων που τον βασανίζουν, μπορει να αναζητησει και τις λύσεις αφου ξερει τι του λείπει και πως θα θελε να ναι η ζωη του. Φτανει να βρει το κουραγιο για να κανει πράξη τις διεξοδους οι οποιες υπαρχουν εκει στη σκεψη του. 
Βρε συ τι σε εχει πιασει τις τελευταιες μερες? Γιατι δεν ζητας βοηθεια από τους δικους σου? Πόσων χρονών εισαι? Ή αν θες πες μας το προβλημα σου, μπορει να χουμε καμια καλη ιδεα. Κατα τα λοιπα μια χαρα ατομο ακουγεσαι. Ποτε δε θα φτανες σε τετοιο σημειο γιατι κατα βαθος εισαι απ αυτους που αγαπανε τη ζωη και θελουν να προχωρησουν. Απλα εχεις βαλτωσει και δεν επιδιωκεις να το ξεπερασεις ενω οπως σου ειπα μπορεις.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


Γεια σου ρε Τζιπσι τσιφτισσα κ καραμπουζουκλου, δωστα ολα!!  :Smile:  Σε χαρηκα παντως γιατι δν σε εχω συνηθισει να βριζεις!! Χωσε κι αλλο!!  :Smile:  Συμφωνω παντως καλο ειναι σε αλλα θεματα να μην αρχιζουμε τις δικες μας προσωπικες ιστοριες! Petitlife θελω να σε ρωτησω κατι π μ κανε εντυπωση, μν το παρεις στραβα απλα μ κινησε την περιεργεια, γιατι ενω πραγματι βιωνεις μια απαισια κατασταση, οταν την περιγραφεις χρησιμοποιεις τοσο στομφωδεις εκφρασεις κ πομπωδες υφος? πιστευω ετσι της δινεις περισσοτερη αξια απο οση θα επρεπε... επισης, σκεψου οτι οσο το πολεμας στην παρουσα φαση τοσο θα σε πολεμαει κ εκεινο, κ μεσα απο αυτην τη μαχη θα εχεις πολλες απωλειες, ειτε νικησεις ειτε οχι.. εγω θα σου λεγα να χαλαρωσεις, να αφεθεις, να "μπεις" μεσα σε αυτο, να βιωσεις κ να κατανοησεις καθε συναισθημα που σου φερνει αυτη η νεα κατασταση, προσεχε το τονιζω να κατανοησεις, δες το σαν ενα καμπανακι του οργανισμου για "ανεφοδιασμο δυναμεων" ενα πραγμα.. προσπαθω να σου δωσω μια αλλη οπτικη, αποδεξου το σε πρωτη φαση, δες το σαν "φιλαρακι" σου, καν το δικο σου (αλλωστε δικο σου ειναι, δν ειναι του γειτονα), κ μεσα απο αυτη τη διαδικασια με βοηθεις ψυχολογου θα βγεις πιο δυνατη!! αλλα για να βγεις απο ενα τουνελ πρεπει να το διασχισεις, αλλιως δν γινεται καλη μου...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Κόπηκα με το ξυραφάκι. Περίεργο το συναίσθημα. Δεν πονώ ιδιαίτερα. Αδιαμφισβήτητα αισθάνομαι καλύτερα. Ο σωματικός πόνος μειώνει τον ψυχικό. Δε σκοπεύω να αυτοκτονήσω. Απλώς θα ήθελα να περιορίσω τον ψυχικό πόνο. Είναι και αυτή μία λύση. Για πρώτη φορά νοιώθω πως βελτιώθηκε η κατάσταση μου. Έχουν δίκιο πως η πρώτη απόπειρα οδηγεί και στη δεύτερη. Έτσι και το πρώτο κόψιμο οδηγεί στο δεύτερο. Ανακουφίστηκα. Δε θα κατεβώ στο σπίτι της γιαγιάς μου. Νυστάζω λίγο. Θα προτιμούσα να ξαπλώσω στο σπιτάκι μου. Επιτέλους γαλήνη.


Ρε συ σορρυ αλλα θα σε ξαναρωτησω, λες οτι κοπηκες με το ξυραφακι, κ ερχεσαι εδω κ το γραφεις με τη μορφη εκθεσης ιδεων η δοκιμιου! Αδυνατω να πιστεψω οτι κανεις πλακα, θελω να πιστευω οτι απλα δν ξερεις πως να το διαχειριστεις ολο αυτο π βιωνεις.. μ κανε εντυπωση, σε αλλα ποστς εγραφες οτι εκοψες σχεδον ως τις φλεβες (που αποκλειεται να βρεις φλεβες να κοψεις, συνηθως κοβονται τα τριχοειδη κ κατι τρεχει στα γυφτικα, εχω ρωτησει γιατρο γι αυτο το θεμα) κ μετα ερχεσαι κ το περιγραφεις σαν να περιγραφεις ενα αντικειμενο, κατι δν μ καθεται ...

----------


## Petitefille

Όπως σου προανέφερα ,έχω το δικαίωμα να εκφραστώ όπως θέλω. Κανένας δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να κατακρίνει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο μιλώ. Άμα έχεις τη διάθεση να με βοηθήσεις,σε παρακαλώ θα προτιμούσα συγκεκριμένες υποδείξεις μόνο σε επίπεδο συμβουλευτικό. Απ'ότι όμως καταλαβαίνω επιδιώκεις τη δημιουργία διαπληκτισμού,γι'αυτό θα το εκτιμούσα εαν δεν ξανασχολούσουν με τέτοιου είδους περιττά ζητήματα.

----------


## Remedy

πτι
εχεις ανοιξει 3 θρεντς με το ιδιο ακριβως θεμα.
ειναι πολυ φυσικο το οτι δεν συμμετεχουν πολλοι κι αλλοι ειναι δυσπιστοι για το αν ειναι πραγματικο (η νεο) το προβλημα σου.
οπως και να χει, καλη τυχη με οτι σε ταλαιπωρει..

----------


## Danay1997

> Ρε συ σορρυ αλλα θα σε ξαναρωτησω, λες οτι κοπηκες με το ξυραφακι, κ ερχεσαι εδω κ το γραφεις με τη μορφη εκθεσης ιδεων η δοκιμιου! Αδυνατω να πιστεψω οτι κανεις πλακα, θελω να πιστευω οτι απλα δν ξερεις πως να το διαχειριστεις ολο αυτο π βιωνεις.. μ κανε εντυπωση, σε αλλα ποστς εγραφες οτι εκοψες σχεδον ως τις φλεβες (που αποκλειεται να βρεις φλεβες να κοψεις, συνηθως κοβονται τα τριχοειδη κ κατι τρεχει στα γυφτικα, εχω ρωτησει γιατρο γι αυτο το θεμα) κ μετα ερχεσαι κ το περιγραφεις σαν να περιγραφεις ενα αντικειμενο, κατι δν μ καθεται ...


λακρυ που εισαι;

----------


## ΚΡΟΣΝΙ

Καλησπερα! 
Η αυτοκτονια δεν ειναι λυση! ειναι προβλημα! ,ειναι προβλημα στο προβλημα! Petitefille μου, λυπαμαι , αλλα τελικα συμφωνω μαλον με καποια παιδια εδω μεσα που λενε οτι δεν το εννοεις το περι αυτοκτονιας! χερομαι που δεν θα κανεις αυτη την βλακεια , αλλα πικραθηκα , γτ. δεν ειναι ομορφο πραμα να μπλοφαρεις με τις ευαισθησίες των αλλων! ειδικα αμα νιαζομαστε, αμα προσπαθουμε να σε κανουμε να αγαπησεις την ζωη! τηννιδια στιγμη εσυ, τονιζω ομως το οτι δεν ειμαι βεβαιος για αυτο, αλλα φοβαμαι οτι μπλοφαρεις, αμα λοιπον κανεις αυτο ειναι ασχημο! γτ. εχω χασει φιλες απο αυτοκτονια κι ειναι πολυ πικρα! πιστεψεμε ειναι πολυ ασχημο αισθημα! ετσι λοιπον οταν βλεπω εσενα να με κοροιδευεις κι να λες τετοια ειναι σαν να μην σεβεσαι ολους οσους ,ολες οσες εχουν "φυγει" απο την ζωη τους! και ολα αυτα τα κανεις μονο κι μονο για να γινει ντορος γυρο απο σενα? για να ασχοληθουν μαζισου? για να γινεις το κεντρο του ενδιαφεροντος? για να σε παρακαλαν μην το κανεις? για να σε λυπηθουν? εχω πικραθει πολυ στην ιδιεα οτι εκανες κατι τετοιο!
Απο την αλλη ομως , ευχομαι να το εκανες με σκοπο να σου δειξουν ενδιαφερον ο κοσμος, το εκανες γιατι εισαι πικραμενη στην ζωη σου, και μπορει να μην θες να αυτοκτονισεις , μπορει να τρομαζεις κι μονο στην ιδεα , γιατι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να το κανεις , και εσυ κοπελαμου τρομαζεις , εισαι πολυ φοβιτσιαρα! θα τρεξεις στην μαμα σου κλαιγοντας με το παραμικρο! αρα λοιπον αποκλυουμε την αυτοκτονια! αμα το εκανες για να σου δειξουμε συμπονια, τοτες δεν μπορω να σε "μαλωσω" εισαι ενα μικρο κοριτσι που εχεις αναγκη απο αγαπη! και εμεις πρεπει να στην προσφερουμε! εχεις αναγκη απο ενδιαφερον και εμεις πρεπει να στο φερουμε! ειναι υποχρεωση ,εαν ειμαστε Αλληλεγγύει και πολιτες σε μια ευαισθητοποιημενη κοινωνια πρεπει να σε συγγορεσουμε και να σε "αγγαλιασουμε" ετσι λοιπον εχω να σου ξανα πω , σκεψου τη μαμα και τον μπαμπα , σκεψου τον εαυτοσου, κανε πραξη τα ονειρα σου, αλλα και τις φαντασιωσεις σου, κανε φιλους, κανε ερωτα¨), διασκεδασαι! και θα δεις που ολα θα αλλαξουν η ηλικια σου ειναι τετοια που σκεψεις σαν αυτες περναν καμια φορα! αυτα μικρημου!

----------


## Petitefille

Κρόσνι,σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα όμορφα σου λόγια. Πραγματικά,δεν κορόιδεψα κανέναν. Αυτά είναι τα αληθινά μου συναισθήματα. Με συγχωρείτε εαν σας αναστάτωσα.Όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις και οι αυτοκτονικές μου τάσεις δεν είναι ψευδείς. Πίστεψε με. Δεν είμαι τέτοιου είδους άνθρωπος που επιδιώκει να βρίσκεται στο κέντρο της προσοχής. Τέλος πάντων, για να μη δημιουργηθεί άλλη παρεξήγηση,δε θα ξαναδημοσιεύσω τίποτε σε αυτήν την ιστοσελίδα. Πραγματικά,σε αρχικό στάδιο,με βοηθήσατε πολύ. Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι. Σας εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο!

----------


## Danay1997

> Κρόσνι,σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα όμορφα σου λόγια. Πραγματικά,δεν κορόιδεψα κανέναν. Αυτά είναι τα αληθινά μου συναισθήματα. Με συγχωρείτε εαν σας αναστάτωσα.Όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις και οι αυτοκτονικές μου τάσεις δεν είναι ψευδείς. Πίστεψε με. Δεν είμαι τέτοιου είδους άνθρωπος που επιδιώκει να βρίσκεται στο κέντρο της προσοχής. Τέλος πάντων, για να μη δημιουργηθεί άλλη παρεξήγηση,δε θα ξαναδημοσιεύσω τίποτε σε αυτήν την ιστοσελίδα. Πραγματικά,σε αρχικό στάδιο,με βοηθήσατε πολύ. Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι. Σας εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο!


μην φυγεις κανε μας παρεα.....................θα θελες να μας κανεις παρεα;

----------


## Danay1997

> Κρόσνι,σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα όμορφα σου λόγια. Πραγματικά,δεν κορόιδεψα κανέναν. Αυτά είναι τα αληθινά μου συναισθήματα. Με συγχωρείτε εαν σας αναστάτωσα.Όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις και οι αυτοκτονικές μου τάσεις δεν είναι ψευδείς. Πίστεψε με. Δεν είμαι τέτοιου είδους άνθρωπος που επιδιώκει να βρίσκεται στο κέντρο της προσοχής. Τέλος πάντων, για να μη δημιουργηθεί άλλη παρεξήγηση,δε θα ξαναδημοσιεύσω τίποτε σε αυτήν την ιστοσελίδα. Πραγματικά,σε αρχικό στάδιο,με βοηθήσατε πολύ. Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι. Σας εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο!


μην φυγεις απο εδω...................................

----------


## giapapa

> Ίσως κατ'αυτόν τον τρόπο θα μπορούσα να βοηθηθώ. Όμως έχω εξαντλήσει όλες τις πιθανές μεθόδους που θα μπορούσαν να απαλύνουν τον πόνο. Κάτι συμβαίνει πάντοτε. Πάνω που αρχίζω να ανακάμπτω , θα συμβεί κάτι που θα με ταράξει. Θα βυθιστώ στις σκέψεις και στη μελαγχολία μου. Νοιώθω πως επί δύο χρόνια ζω έναν καθημερινό εφιάλτη. Αλλαγή 360 μοιρών. Ποτέ δεν είχα φανταστεί πως θα έφθανα σε αυτό το σημείο. Ήμουν πάντοτε ένα χαρούμενο και σχετικά κοινωνικό κορίτσι. Από τότε που εμφανίσθηκε η ΙΔΨ έχω ξεχάσει τί είναι πραγματική χαρά και δε βρίσκω κάτι εκτός από την οικογένεια και τα ζωάκια μου που να με δένει μ'αυτήν τη ζωή. Είμαι ένα ψυχικό ράκος. Οι γονείς μου και η γιαγιά μου δεν γνωρίζουν τα συναισθήματα και τις αυτοκτονικές μου σκέψεις. Δε θέλω να τους στενοχωρήσω. Προσποιούμαι. Από εκείνους αντλώ δύναμη. / Εχθές δεν κατάφερα να κοιμηθώ με αποτέλεσμα σήμερα να μην πάω στο φροντιστήριο. Η μαμά θα εξοργιστεί. Έχει γίνει πολύ ευέξαπτη τελευταία. Αυτή η κατάσταση την έχει εξαντλήσει. Πού να γνώριζε και τις σκέψεις που με τριγυρίζουν το τελευτίο διάστημα....


petitfiille, σε παρακαλώ, προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις, και το εννοώ. Αν ήξερες τι σκέψεις είχα εγώ στη ζωή μου και τι κατάθλιψη μου έφερναν αυτές οι σκέψεις δεν θα το πίστευες.
Πήγαινε σε παρακαλώ στα θέματα των Ιδεοψυχαναγκασμών και διάβασε την απάντηση που έδωσα στην elen30 μέσα από την ιστορία της ζωής μου. Σιγά σιγά θα το ξεπεράσεις. Έχει πολλές δυνάμεις ο άνθρωπος μέσα του. Στην αρχή αυτές οι εικόνες είναι τόσο ζωντανές που λες "πάει τρελάθηκα αυτό ήταν". Όταν κάθεσαι όμως μετά και βλέπεις που ήσουνα και πως το ξεπέρασες τότε γελάς με τα παιχνίδια του μυαλού σου. Βρες έναν καλο ψυχίατρο και πες τα όλα. Θα κάνεις μια καινούρια αρχή.

----------


## stefanos14587

Τοσο χαλια πια ειναι η ζωη σου που θες να αυτοκτονησεις; Νομιζεις οτι εισαι η μονη εφηβη που υποφερει; Νομιζεις οτι ολα τα παιδια της ηλικιας σου περνανε καλα; Ε ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΕΛΑΣΜΕΝΗ!! Ζεις στην κοσμαρα σου και νομιζεις πως ολοι περνανε τελεια. Ρωτα ομως ακομα και τους "χαρουμενους" συμμαθητες σου να δεις τι προβληματα εχουν και αυτοι. Ανοιξε την τηλεοραση να δεις τις ειδησεις, διαβασε καποια εφημεριδα ή διαβασε τα ποστ εδω περα να δεις. ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΣΜΑΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΓΩΙΣΤΡΙΑ. Αλλα ενταξει δικαιολογεισαι επειδη εισαι μικρη. Γιατι δεν καθεσαι να διαβασεις τα μαθηματα σου και να βρεις νεα ενδιαφεροντα;

----------


## bag

ΜΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΡΟΜΑΞΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΡΕΛΗ :-ΡΡΡΡ

Petitefille γεια σου.
διαβασα τα μηνυματα σου και η αληθεια ειναι πως γελασα παρα πολυ :-ρρρρ
μη το παρεις στραβα γιατι δε γελασα κακοπροερετα..
λοιπον με λενε βαγγελη και ειμαι 29 χρονον.
μεχρη τα 18 χρονια μου δε συναντησα κανενα προβλημα στη ζωη μου και ημοθν τυχερος γιατι μεγαλωσα σε μια οικογενεια χωρης υπερβοληκες καταστασεις που θα με εκαναν να στεναχωριεμαι
π.χ βια βρησιες και τετοιες μαλακιες..
στα 18 πηγα στην κρητη να σπουδασω και εκει τα βρηκα σκουρα φιλε μου για διαφορους λογους και αφτο ητν πολυ απλα γιατι αλλα περιμενα και αλλα συναντησα και σε αυτο φταιω εγω.
για να μη στα πολυλογο πηγα ψυχιατριο:-ρρρ για 20 μερες και αρχησα να περνω φαρμακα για το αγχος τα οποια ειχαν σε καταστολη τις οξυμενες σκεψεις κοιμομουν αρκετες ωρες και ολα αφτα ηταν για μενα μια γερη σφαλιαρα και δεν ηξερα απο που μου ηρθε ποιος μου την εριξε και γενικος ηταν κατι καινουριο και απλα ειχα αφαιθει στο συναισθημα το οποιο δεν ηταν και τοσο καλο.
πλεον εχω κοψει τα φαρμακα τον αυγουστο περνω το πτυχιο μου βλεπω τη ζωη πολυ διαφορετηκα και πολυ απλα ζω τα παντα προσπαθοντας να δω τη θετικη πλευρα.
εχω περασει πολλα πραγματα αυτα τα 11 χρονια που εληψα απο το σπιτι μου για να σπουδασω και δεν αλλαζω τιποτα απο αυτα ακομα και απο
τα ποιο ασχημα τα οποια τα σκεφτομαι και πλεον γελαω.
το e-mail μου ειναι [email protected]
αν θες να ανταλαξουμε εμπηριες θα χαρω παρα πολυ να συζητησουμε και πιστευω οτι θα σε κανω να γελασεις .
και μη μασας ολοι πανω κατω τα ιδια ονειρα και τους ιδιους φοβους ακομα και ο superman φοβοταν σε καποια φαση μη του ριξουν κριπτονιτη μεσα στον καφε και πεθανει:-ρρρ
ειναι λογικο να μην εισαι καλα οταν το μυαλο σου επεξεργαζετε σε καθημερινη βαση τα προβληματα σου τα ονειρα σου και δεν εχεις καποιον να σατηρησετε τα μαυρα χαλια τα δικα σου και τα δικα του
ολες οι ψυχες των ανθρωπων ειναι απο το ιδιο υλικο και οπως ειπαμε πανω κατω το ιδιο ψαχνουν 
μια ψυχηκη αρμονια.
η ψυχη σου απλα εξελησετε σε κατι ανωτερο και κανει παραπονα γιατι δε βρησκει τον τροπο να τα βαλει σε μια σειρα.
λοιπον θα χαρω πολυ να τα πουμε
εχω και λογαριασμο στο 
youtube: (εγω τραγουδαω και ελπιζω να σου αρεσουν :-ρρρ)

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6WT...w?feature=mhee

περιμενω να ανταλλαξουμε καμια κουβεντα οποτε σου ερθει

----------


## bag

Petitefille γεια σου.
διαβασα τα μηνυματα σου και η αληθεια ειναι πως γελασα παρα πολυ :-ρρρρ
μη το παρεις στραβα γιατι δε γελασα κακοπροερετα..
λοιπον με λενε βαγγελη και ειμαι 29 χρονον.
μεχρη τα 18 χρονια μου δε συναντησα κανενα προβλημα στη ζωη μου και ημοθν τυχερος γιατι μεγαλωσα σε μια οικογενεια χωρης υπερβοληκες καταστασεις που θα με εκαναν να στεναχωριεμαι
π.χ βια βρησιες και τετοιες μαλακιες..
στα 18 πηγα στην κρητη να σπουδασω και εκει τα βρηκα σκουρα φιλε μου για διαφορους λογους και αφτο ητν πολυ απλα γιατι αλλα περιμενα και αλλα συναντησα και σε αυτο φταιω εγω.
για να μη στα πολυλογο πηγα ψυχιατριο:-ρρρ για 20 μερες και αρχησα να περνω φαρμακα για το αγχος τα οποια ειχαν σε καταστολη τις οξυμενες σκεψεις κοιμομουν αρκετες ωρες και ολα αφτα ηταν για μενα μια γερη σφαλιαρα και δεν ηξερα απο που μου ηρθε ποιος μου την εριξε και γενικος ηταν κατι καινουριο και απλα ειχα αφαιθει στο συναισθημα το οποιο δεν ηταν και τοσο καλο.
πλεον εχω κοψει τα φαρμακα τον αυγουστο περνω το πτυχιο μου βλεπω τη ζωη πολυ διαφορετηκα και πολυ απλα ζω τα παντα προσπαθοντας να δω τη θετικη πλευρα.
εχω περασει πολλα πραγματα αυτα τα 11 χρονια που εληψα απο το σπιτι μου για να σπουδασω και δεν αλλαζω τιποτα απο αυτα ακομα και απο
τα ποιο ασχημα τα οποια τα σκεφτομαι και πλεον γελαω.
το e-mail μου ειναι [email protected]
αν θες να ανταλαξουμε εμπηριες θα χαρω παρα πολυ να συζητησουμε και πιστευω οτι θα σε κανω να γελασεις .
και μη μασας ολοι πανω κατω τα ιδια ονειρα και τους ιδιους φοβους ακομα και ο superman φοβοταν σε καποια φαση μη του ριξουν κριπτονιτη μεσα στον καφε και πεθανει:-ρρρ
ειναι λογικο να μην εισαι καλα οταν το μυαλο σου επεξεργαζετε σε καθημερινη βαση τα προβληματα σου τα ονειρα σου και δεν εχεις καποιον να σατηρησετε τα μαυρα χαλια τα δικα σου και τα δικα του
ολες οι ψυχες των ανθρωπων ειναι απο το ιδιο υλικο και οπως ειπαμε πανω κατω το ιδιο ψαχνουν 
μια ψυχηκη αρμονια.
η ψυχη σου απλα εξελησετε σε κατι ανωτερο και κανει παραπονα γιατι δε βρησκει τον τροπο να τα βαλει σε μια σειρα.
λοιπον θα χαρω πολυ να τα πουμε
εχω και λογαριασμο στο 
youtube: (εγω τραγουδαω και ελπιζω να σου αρεσουν :-ρρρ)

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6WT...w?feature=mhee

περιμενω να ανταλλαξουμε καμια κουβεντα οποτε σου ερθει

----------


## bag

φιλε μου στεφανε η ζωη ειναι μια στιγμη επαναλαμβανομενη καθε κλασμα του δευτερολετου. μια σκεψη και μια εικονα μπορει να σε κανει να αλλαξεις πορεια προς το καλυτερο η το <<χειροτερο>> και ερχομαι και σε ρωταω : αυτο που λεγαν οι παλιοι''καθε εμποδιο για καλο'' 
Αρα και το καλο και το κακο στο καλο σε στελνουν με απλα μαθηματηκα..:-ρρρ
Δε στο παιζω εξυπνος αν και ειμαι διανοια:-ρρ αλλα ειμαι ταπεινο παιδι και δε θελω να το δειχνω:-ρρ εχω περασει και εγω οπως και ολοι μας δυσκολιες... 
μια ρουφιξια ειναι η ζωη της ανοιξης μια βερα μια ανασα ενας στεναγμος στο δροσερο αερα... (<<μαλακιες προσεχε μη πουντιασεις:-ρρρ) Αλλα φιλε καπως ετσι ειναι..
Εγω τωρα τελευταια εχω αρχησει να δινω σημασια στο ποσο πιστευω εγω στο ευτο μου και οχι τοσο οι γυρω μου.. και το ωραιο ειναι οτι μερα μερα νιωθω πιο δυνατος και καμια φορα οταν οι αλλοι δε πιστευουν σε εμενα με κανει ακομα πιο ΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΞΕΧΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΞΕΧΝΑ ΤΟ ΧΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΖΗΣΕ ΟΧΙ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΤΩΡΑ

----------


## giannis94

> Τοσο χαλια πια ειναι η ζωη σου που θες να αυτοκτονησεις; Νομιζεις οτι εισαι η μονη εφηβη που υποφερει; Νομιζεις οτι ολα τα παιδια της ηλικιας σου περνανε καλα; Ε ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΕΛΑΣΜΕΝΗ!! Ζεις στην κοσμαρα σου και νομιζεις πως ολοι περνανε τελεια. Ρωτα ομως ακομα και τους "χαρουμενους" συμμαθητες σου να δεις τι προβληματα εχουν και αυτοι. Ανοιξε την τηλεοραση να δεις τις ειδησεις, διαβασε καποια εφημεριδα ή διαβασε τα ποστ εδω περα να δεις. ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΣΜΑΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΓΩΙΣΤΡΙΑ. Αλλα ενταξει δικαιολογεισαι επειδη εισαι μικρη. Γιατι δεν καθεσαι να διαβασεις τα μαθηματα σου και να βρεις νεα ενδιαφεροντα;


ειναι πολυ βασανιστικη παντως η ιψδ και γι αυτους που δεν την εχουν δεν ειναι ευκολο να καταλάβουν πως ειναι. και εγω σε ολο το λυκειο παλευα με αυτην και εχασα παρα πολλα εξαιτιας της. ειναι πολυ κουραστικο και ψυχοφθόρο να πρέπει να κάνεις πόσα τελετουργικά π.χ. εγω μετρούσα πόσες φορές διαφορα αντικειμενα ή έλεγχα πόσες φορές αν η καρέκλα όπου κάθομαι είναι ίσια κλπ.... και μετα από λίγο φτου και από την αρχή...έτσι χρειαζόμουν τον διπλάσιο ή και παραπάνω χρόνο από τους άλλους για να διαβάσω την ίδια ποσότητα...ταυτόχρονα οι γονείς και όχι μόνο συνήθως δεν σε καταλαβαίνουν καθόλου σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. παντως είναι πολύ κουραστικό και κατα περιόδους δεν σε αφήνει να χαρείς τίποτα. πάντως ελπίδα υπάρχει, ποτε δεν πρέπει να απογοητευόμαστε  :Smile: 

εσυ bag ιψδ ειχες?

----------


## stefanos14587

και εγω εχω περασει απο ιψδ. ειναι πολυ ψυχοφθορα αλλα νομιζω πως η καταθλιψη ειναι ακομα πιο ψυχοφθορα και επωδυνη. η καταθλιψη τα βγαζει ολα στην επιφανεια, η ιψδ τα κρυβει πολυ καλα.

----------


## kapwsEtci

εψαχνα τυχαια γι ααυτοκτονιες και κατεληξα στο εδω να διαβαζω τι εχεις περασει διαβασα καποια πραγματα , θα ακουστει καπως αλλα δεν πειραζει ολοι στην ιδια μοιρα ειμαστε , εχει περασει ενας χρονος απο τοτε πως εισαι τωρα;

----------


## cherrybanana

> Petitefille γεια σου.
> διαβασα τα μηνυματα σου και η αληθεια ειναι πως γελασα παρα πολυ :-ρρρρ
> μη το παρεις στραβα γιατι δε γελασα κακοπροερετα..
> λοιπον με λενε βαγγελη και ειμαι 29 χρονον.
> μεχρη τα 18 χρονια μου δε συναντησα κανενα προβλημα στη ζωη μου και ημοθν τυχερος γιατι μεγαλωσα σε μια οικογενεια χωρης υπερβοληκες καταστασεις που θα με εκαναν να στεναχωριεμαι
> π.χ βια βρησιες και τετοιες μαλακιες..
> στα 18 πηγα στην κρητη να σπουδασω και εκει τα βρηκα σκουρα φιλε μου για διαφορους λογους και αφτο ητν πολυ απλα γιατι αλλα περιμενα και αλλα συναντησα και σε αυτο φταιω εγω.
> για να μη στα πολυλογο πηγα ψυχιατριο:-ρρρ για 20 μερες και αρχησα να περνω φαρμακα για το αγχος τα οποια ειχαν σε καταστολη τις οξυμενες σκεψεις κοιμομουν αρκετες ωρες και ολα αφτα ηταν για μενα μια γερη σφαλιαρα και δεν ηξερα απο που μου ηρθε ποιος μου την εριξε και γενικος ηταν κατι καινουριο και απλα ειχα αφαιθει στο συναισθημα το οποιο δεν ηταν και τοσο καλο.
> πλεον εχω κοψει τα φαρμακα τον αυγουστο περνω το πτυχιο μου βλεπω τη ζωη πολυ διαφορετηκα και πολυ απλα ζω τα παντα προσπαθοντας να δω τη θετικη πλευρα.
> ...


εσυ τωρα να βοηθησεις θες η αλλου το πας?

----------


## Umarex

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## ΧωρίςΣκιά

Petitefille κάνε κουράγιο , δεν είσαι η μόνη που περνάει τέτοια , και εγώ μια απο τα ιδια είμαι , την βαρέθηκα αυτήν την ζωή χωρίς νόημα , αλλά δεν θα τα παρατήσω τόσο εύκολα , είμαι 19 και εχω κάνει απόπειρα , το καλοκαίρι εκοψα φλέβες αλλά δεν βοήθησε και παλι....

----------


## karamelitsazoo

Petitefille θα εχεις μαλλον καταλαβει ότι δεν εισαι η μονη που εισαι θλιμμενη αυτον τον καιρο. Σου εχουν ηδη πει παρα πολλά οι προλαλησαντες, αλλά εγω εχω να σου πω το εξης: Μην παρεις ποτε σου μια απόφαση που ειναι μη αναστρεψιμη. Ο θανατος ειναι κατι μη αναστρεψιμο. Δε μπορεις να πεθανεις, να δεις αν σου αρεσει, και μετα να γυρισεις πισω!!! Δεν ειναι κρουαζιερα η ταξιδακι αναψυχης!! Αντεχεις να φανταστεις το νεανικο σου σωμα των 16 Μαίων να κατεβαινει μεσα στη γη?????????????? Αντεχεις να φανταστεις ενα 16χρονο κοριτσι θαμμενο μεσα στο χωμα να το τρωνε τα σκουληκια??????????????? Συγνωμη που γινομαι μακαβρια, αλλά αυτη ειναι η αληθεια. Αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο που ξερουμε για το θανατο. ¨Ολα τα αλλα για παραδεισο, η κολαση, δε ξερουμε αν ισχυουν, οποτε μη βασιζεσααι σε αυτα! Εδω ειναι η κολαση , εδω κι ο παραδεισος. Πανω στη γη!! Οχι κάτω απο τη γη!! Εχεις τα κοτσια να κανεις τη ζωη σου παραδεισο? Εκει θα σε παραδεχτω! Φαντασου ότι εισαι σεναριογραφος, και πρωταγωνιστρια. Και η ζωή σου, ένα τεραστιο θεατρο! Κανε την παρασταση ομορφη , ενδιαφερουσα, ζωντανη!! Μπορεις!!!!! Υπαρχει λογος που ηρθες σε αυτη τη ζωη! Βρες τον!!!!!!!!!

----------


## κρεμμυδι

Οποιος σου πει οτι δεν εχεις το δικαιωμα να νιωθεις ετσι λεει μαλακιες. Αλλα μηπως τα παραποιεις λιγο τα πραγματα; Μηπως δεν τα βλεπεις οπως πραγματικα ειναι και λογο μιας πορυπαρχουσας θλιψης τα κανεις να φαινονται πιο ασχημα απ'οτι ειναι; Δεν ξερω. Το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι η καταθλιψη δεν χρειαζεται καποιον ιδιαιτερο λογο υπαρξης. Ομως δεν χρειαζεται και να της δινεις τροφη με μελαγχολικες σκεψεις και σεναρια του μυαλου σου. Απλα δες τα πραγματα ετσι οπως ειναι και σκεψου την προοδο και οχι την καταστροφη.

Επισης, σκεψου ποσο πιο μπροστα εισαι απο το μεσο 16χρονο αγορι και κατευθειαν θα μπορεις να μιλησεις.

----------


## denantexo

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Diana1982

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## http

πρέπει.......

----------


## Stavros

@ Petitefille
Καλά μιλάμε μεγαλύτερη τρολιά από σένα δεν παίζει να ξαναυπάρξει στο Forum!

----------


## Remedy

> @ Petitefille
> Καλά μιλάμε μεγαλύτερη τρολιά από σένα δεν παίζει να ξαναυπάρξει στο Forum!


.... ειπε το 14 χρονων μελος, με τα 3 μηνυματα...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> .... ειπε το 14 χρονων μελος, με τα 3 μηνυματα...


μηπως πρεπει να μαθεις αριθμιτικη? 2009 εως το 2014 μας κανει 5 χρονια σε αλλα επισοδεια διαμαρτυροσουν επιδη μπαινουν ολοι με νεα προφιλ κ τωρα σου φταιει το μελος που μπηκε με ενα παλιοτερο

----------


## μυσπ

Κουραγιο κοπελα μου αξιζει να ζησεις εστω κ για ενα δυο πραγματα που μετρανε για σενα οπως ο γατος σου,Οντως εφοσον βρισκεσαι μεσα στην καταθλιψη δεν βλεπεις καθαρα,Ομως η καταθλιψη με αναλογο κοπο ειναι μια κατασταση που περναει κ το γνωριζω καλα κ απο τον εαυτο μου μην νομιζεις οτι θα εισαι παντα ετσι,Εισαι πολυ μικρη κ οντως ειναι μεγαλη αμαρτια να μην παλεψεις για τα θελω σου,Κινητοποιησου λιγο κ καλο κουραγιο!

----------


## Remedy

> μηπως πρεπει να μαθεις αριθμιτικη? 2009 εως το 2014 μας κανει 5 χρονια σε αλλα επισοδεια διαμαρτυροσουν επιδη μπαινουν ολοι με νεα προφιλ κ τωρα σου φταιει το μελος που μπηκε με ενα παλιοτερο


4 ηθελα να γραψω βρε αλεξ και πατηθηκε κατα λαθος και το 1.
το υπολοιπο το θεωρω πολυ κατανοητο, δεν θα κατσω να το εξηγησω...

----------


## δημητρακης

το μονο πραγμα που μπορει να σε βγαλει απο αυτη την αδιεξοδο ειναι η αγαπη.οχι απο τους γονεις σου αλλα απο καποιο αγορι να σε κανει να νιωσεις ασφαλεια και οτι καποιος ειναι εδω για εσενα και σε αγαπαει. ετσι θα αποκτησεις λογο υπαρξης και θα ξεχασεις ολα αυτα που σε στοιχιονουν τοσο καιρο και η ψυχη σου θα γεμισει με θετικα συναισθηματα και πολυ ευτυχια και δεν θα ξανασκεφτεις ποτε αυτο που εισαι τωρα..το δυσκολο ομως ειναι να βρεις το πρωσοπο..θελει πολυ υπομονη...

----------


## Macgyver

> το μονο πραγμα που μπορει να σε βγαλει απο αυτη την αδιεξοδο ειναι η αγαπη.οχι απο τους γονεις σου αλλα απο καποιο αγορι να σε κανει να νιωσεις ασφαλεια και οτι καποιος ειναι εδω για εσενα και σε αγαπαει. ετσι θα αποκτησεις λογο υπαρξης και θα ξεχασεις ολα αυτα που σε στοιχιονουν τοσο καιρο ..




Δεν εισαι με τα καλα σου , Δημητρακη , που θα βασισεις την ευτυχια σου σε ενα τριτο προσωπο . Μαλλον εισαο μικρος σε ηλικια και γραφεις τετοια πραματα . Αν δεν βασιστεις στον εαυτο σου , και πατησεις γερα στα ποδια σου , τοχασες το παιχνιδι .

----------


## beatrice

Ακριβώς το ίδιο περναω κ εγω τωρα! Η ζωή δεν έχει νοημα και είναι αδεια, ακριβώς όπως το λες. Έκανα κ εγω μια απόπειρα με χάπια αλλά με κατάλαβαν κ μπήκα νοσοκομείο με το σωληνάκι. κ τώρα μετά από ένα μήνα μου μπαίνουν ιδέες να το ξανακάνω. Είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα μετα από 2 χρόνια?

----------


## kerasi

> Ακριβώς το ίδιο περναω κ εγω τωρα! Η ζωή δεν έχει νοημα και είναι αδεια, ακριβώς όπως το λες. Έκανα κ εγω μια απόπειρα με χάπια αλλά με κατάλαβαν κ μπήκα νοσοκομείο με το σωληνάκι. κ τώρα μετά από ένα μήνα μου μπαίνουν ιδέες να το ξανακάνω. Είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα μετα από 2 χρόνια?


Γιατι κοπελα μου νιωθεις ετσι? Σου χε συμβει κατι? Καποια απογοητευση, καποια αποτυχια, κατι δυσαρεστο?

----------


## Macgyver

Τερμα οι αυτοκτονιες , θα τιμωρουνται με προστιμο απο το ΣΔΟΕ . Καθηστε ταυγα σας .
Εγω παροτι εχω 10 χρονια καταθλιψη , ειμαι χαρουμενος .

----------


## μανμαν

γεια μιλας με πονο και εισαι μολις 16 χρειαζεσαι ξυλο!!εχεις ολη σου τη ζωη μπροστα νασαι σιγουρη οτι καποια στιγμη θα τελειωσει το μαρτυριο σου οτι και ναναι αυτο και θα πηγαινεις για μπανιο με τις φιλες σου τα καλοκαιρια και θα εισαι φοιτητρια θα πηγαινεις σε παρτυ και θα λες μα καλα ημουν χαζη πριν;;περναω τελεια εχω τα παντα ετσι θα λες απλα βαρα το χερι στο τραπεζει απο σημερα και γυρνα σελιδα ουτε χαπια ουτε γιατρους εσυ η ιδια θα βρεις τη λυση μονη σου 
και επειδη το πιο πιθανο σαυτη τη ζωη ειναι ολα τα προβληματα να τα ξεπερναμε μονοι μας γιατι ΜΟΝΟ ετσι γινεται ξεχνα γονεις και φιλους δε θα σε βοηθησουν σαυτο οχι γιατι δε θελουν αλλα γιατι δε μπορουν εμεις σε νοιωθουμε γιατι ξερουμε τι ειναι και ποσο δυσκολο ειναι και μακαρι να οργανωναμε ενα ραντεβου ολοι εδω μεσα να γινουμε ολοι φιλοι γιατι ολα ξεκινανε απτη μοναξια

----------


## μανμαν

κανενα αγορι κανενα κοριτσι μη περιμενεις να καταλαβει τα προβληματα σου οταν εσυ ο ιδιος δεν αγαπας εσενα θα το κανει ενας ξενος;
να μη σκεφτεσαι ετσι να γινεις κυριαρχος του εαυτου σου και τοτε θα αποκτησεις αξιοπρεπεια και αυτοθαυμασμο ολα θα σου φαινονται γελοι μετα θα τα σκεφτεσαι και θα γελας ειναι σα τη γυμναστικη δεν ειναι ευκολο ναλλαξεις το χαρακτηρα σου και τα βιωματα σου γιατι ετσι μεγαλωσες ομως τιποτα δε μενει στασιμο οσο το κυνηγας μη κανεις πισω σαυτο ουτε βημα οσο σε χτυπαει και σε χαντακωνει ξεσκισε το και συ

----------


## μανμαν

τι ειναι αυτα που λες στο κοριτσι ρε συ καλα εχετε τρελαθει ολοι σας εδω μεσα να ζησει επειδη υπαρχει ο γατος της τι αλλο θακουσω εδω μεσα χριστε μου η καταθλιψη ειναι πονος ειναι φρικη και αηδια ολοι το ξερουμε αυτο παλευεις μεχρι να περασει και θα περασει αυτο ειναι σιγουρο οχι για γατους και σκυλους αλλα γιατι η ζωη ειναι εξω και μας περιμενει να μας αγκαλιασει να ερωτευτουμε να ταξιδεψουμε να πιουμε μεχρι να σκασουμε να γλεντησουμε υπαρχει κιαυτη η πλευρα της ζωης που απλα εμεις επι της παρουσης κοιταζουμε απτην αλλη τροχος ειναι κ γυριζει τελος.

----------


## μανμαν

εγω τι να πω ρε πουλακι μου που επαθα καταθλιψη στα 38 αν εσυ θες να αυτοκτονησεις που δεν εχεις ζησει τιποτα ακομα και σε περιμενει ολη η ζωη να τη ζησεις εγω τι να κανω να πηδηξω απο κανενα συνεφο ;

----------


## μανμαν

μη συζητας με τους γονεις σου τιποτα δε προκειται να καταλαβουν ουτε λεξη μονο οι ειδικοι θα καταλαβουν και μεις φυσικα οι αγνωστοι αυτοι που περναμε τα ιδια

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΛΟΣ

Kαλησπερα χανω την οικογενεια μου.Βρηκα το φορουμ τυχαια σε αναζητηση και μπηκα να μοιραστω την δικη μου τρελα.Η συζυγος μου επι 11 ετη,η γυναικα μου ο ερωτας μου η αγαπη μου η ζωη μου,μετα απο απανωτα συναισθηματικα χτυπηματα απο την καταθλιψη,και απο την μη αποδοχη μου σε αυτη φτασαμε στο σημειο του χωρισμου.Με λιγα εγωιστικα λογια 11 χρονια παλευω για την οικογενεια μου με πολυ αισιοδοξια αλλα καταφερα να διαλυσω τον ανθρωπο που αγαπησα περισσοτερο απο τη ζωη μου.Εχουμε ενα οχταχρονο αστερι μαζι.Παραυτα οι ερινιες και οι ενοχες μου δεν με αφηνουν να δεχθω τιποτα.Παμε σε ψυχολογο πρωτα μαζι την επομενη εβδομαδα και μετα θα δουμε.Δεν θελω να αντιμετωπισω το τελος της οικογενειας μου η καταθλιψη βαρεσε την δικη μου πορτα κλαιω μετα απο δεν ξερω ποσα χρονια,ειμαι ο κλασσικοσ μπρουταλ παπαρας που ομως δεν αποδεχεται το αποτελεσμα.Εχω αποφασισει να δωσω τελος στην υπαρξη μου αν διαλυθει η οικογενεια μου και αυτο γιατι ολη μου η δυναμη πηγαζει απο την αγαπη της Αγγελικης μου.Δεν θελω τη ζωη μου χωρις αυτη και δυστυχως η ευτυχως εχουμε και ενα παιδι πισω μας.Αλλα παραυτα δεν ζω χωρις αυτην.Ηθελα να το μοιραστω καπου γιατι θα εσκαγα.Οτι πιο εγωιστικο εχω πει ποτε μου.Δυο πραγματα δεν αντεχα να διαχειριστω,την πιθανοτητα να χασω το παιδι μου και την πιθανοτητα να χασω την Αγγελικη μου.Και δεν θα τα διαχειριστω.

----------


## elis

καταρχασ ποιοσ σου ειπε οτι αμα παθεισ καταθλιψη ολα τελειωνουν μπορεισ να κανεισ πολλα πραγματα εχωντασ καταθλιψη
δε λεω οτι θα εισαι αστερι στη δουλεια σου αλλα μπορεισ να λειτουργησεισ αν τα βαλεισ σε μια σειρα και το θελεισ

----------


## elis

καταρχασ η καταθλιψη η οποιαδηποτε ψυχικη ασθενεια ειναι μια αλλαγη στον τροπο που λειτουργεισ
αυτο η που θα το αντιμετωπισεισ και θα βγεισ καλυτεροσ ειτε θα το αφησεισ να σε χαντακωσει

----------


## elis

στο χερι σου ειναι και εχεισ και συμμαχο τι γυναικα σου αρα εισαι σε καλη μοιρα
αν επιτρεπεται τι δραστηριοτητεσ εχεισ μεσα στη μερα;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

aνοιξε νεο θεμα εδω που το εβαλες πανω στο ασχετο θεμα με αυτο που λες δυσκολα θα το δει καπιος.

----------


## joanna22

> aνοιξε νεο θεμα εδω που το εβαλες πανω στο ασχετο θεμα με αυτο που λες δυσκολα θα το δει καπιος.


τι εγινε με την κοπελα ειναι καλα??

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΛΟΣ

Δεν εχω συμμαχο την γυναικα μου,αν τον ειχα δεν θα φοβομουν τιποτα.Η Αγγελικη αρχιζει και ανεβαινει σε συνσρτηση με την δικη μου πτωση.Παραυτα δεν μπορω χωρις αυτην ουτε λεπτο,την καταρακωσα και το πληρωνω...η συνεδρια ειναι μεθαυριο...δεν το αντεχω ειμαι σε πληρη αρνηση...η αγαπη που νιωθω για την Αγγελικη μου δεν μου δινει περιθωρια...μαυρισε ο ουρανος και δεν γυρναει πισω αυτο το καραβι.Μοιραστηκα μαζι σας την τρελα μου και σταματαω εδω.Αν παει καλα η συνεδρια θα τα ξαναπουμε,αν οχι σας φιλω γλυκα και σασ ευχαριστω που με ακουσατε.

----------


## joanna22

> Δεν εχω συμμαχο την γυναικα μου,αν τον ειχα δεν θα φοβομουν τιποτα.Η Αγγελικη αρχιζει και ανεβαινει σε συνσρτηση με την δικη μου πτωση.Παραυτα δεν μπορω χωρις αυτην ουτε λεπτο,την καταρακωσα και το πληρωνω...η συνεδρια ειναι μεθαυριο...δεν το αντεχω ειμαι σε πληρη αρνηση...η αγαπη που νιωθω για την Αγγελικη μου δεν μου δινει περιθωρια...μαυρισε ο ουρανος και δεν γυρναει πισω αυτο το καραβι.Μοιραστηκα μαζι σας την τρελα μου και σταματαω εδω.Αν παει καλα η συνεδρια θα τα ξαναπουμε,αν οχι σας φιλω γλυκα και σασ ευχαριστω που με ακουσατε.


δεν ξερω τι λες αλλα μην κανεις καμια τρελα ειμαστε μαζι σου! :Smile:  ti skata ανθρωποι ειμαστε...θα σε βοηθησουμε.,..μην κανεις τιποτα

----------


## victimoffate

Νικολέ, μη κάνεις κάτι που θα βλάψει τη σωματική σου ακεραιότητα. 
Κάτι έγραψες για ένα παιδί. 
Μη του στερήσεις το δικαίωμα και την αξίωση να βλέπει τον πατέρα του και να νοιώθει όμορφα.

----------


## δελφίνι

Η ζωή είναι ένα δώρο απόλαυσέ το μπορείς!

----------


## φλοκ

> Η ζωή είναι ένα δώρο απόλαυσέ το μπορείς!


Ειπε η κακομοιρια προσωποποιημενη χεχε  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## φλοκ

> Δεν εχω συμμαχο την γυναικα μου,αν τον ειχα δεν θα φοβομουν τιποτα.Η Αγγελικη αρχιζει και ανεβαινει σε συνσρτηση με την δικη μου πτωση.Παραυτα δεν μπορω χωρις αυτην ουτε λεπτο,την καταρακωσα και το πληρωνω...η συνεδρια ειναι μεθαυριο...δεν το αντεχω ειμαι σε πληρη αρνηση...η αγαπη που νιωθω για την Αγγελικη μου δεν μου δινει περιθωρια...μαυρισε ο ουρανος και δεν γυρναει πισω αυτο το καραβι.Μοιραστηκα μαζι σας την τρελα μου και σταματαω εδω.Αν παει καλα η συνεδρια θα τα ξαναπουμε,αν οχι σας φιλω γλυκα και σασ ευχαριστω που με ακουσατε.


Υπομονη φιλος μην τα βλεπεις ολα μαυρα. Κοιτα το θετικο της υποθεσης οτι πας να κανεις το μεγαλο βημα για αποκατασταση της υγειας σου. Ενα μονο δεν καταλαβαινω. Οταν εχει καταθλιψη καποιος ειναι λογικα σε πολυ ασχημη κατασταση οποτε πως εγραψες οτι δεν αποδεχεσαι το αποτελεσμα απο την στιγμη που δεν το προσπαθησες καν? Κοιτα να κανεις αυτο που πρεπει αφου λες οτι αγαπας την οικογενεια σου και οταν με την αγωγη και την ψυχοθεραπεια αρχισεις με το καλο να αισθανεσαι καλυτερα και θα εχεις την συντροφο σου που θα δει προοδο να σε στηριζει και εσυ ο ιδιος θα νοιωσεις πολυ καλυτερα κανοντας βημα βημα την αποσταση που πρεπει για να καλυψεις τα κενα και τα λαθη που εκανες.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Petitefille καταρχην σου ευχομαι να βρεις την ηρεμια που τοσο πολυ θελουμε ολοι μας.Και εγω εχω καταθλιψη και γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη.Εχω εναν πολυ καλο ψυχιατρο που με βοηθαει παρα πολυ με της συμβουλες του και με την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη που μου εχει χορηγησει.Οταν ημουν στην ηλικια σου η μητερα μου ειχε καρκινο στα γυναικολογικα ευτυχως το ξεπερασε γρηγορα μετα απο καποια χρονια (εγω τοτε ημουν 19 χρονων) της εμφανιστηκε καρκινος του παχεως εντερου εδωσε πολυ μεγαλη μαχη και τα ξανακαταφερε! ο μπαμπας μου πριν πολλα χρονια του αφαιρεσαν απο το χερι του εναν τεραστιο ογκο και εκει που ηταν το κοκκαλο το ειχε ''φαει'' ο καρκινος και του εβαλαν πλατινα.Περσι ο μπαμπας μου διεγνωσθηκε με καρκινο του πνευμονα και αυτη την φορα ξαναδινουμε την μαχη μας.

----------


## φλοκ

> Petitefille καταρχην σου ευχομαι να βρεις την ηρεμια που τοσο πολυ θελουμε ολοι μας.Και εγω εχω καταθλιψη και γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη.Εχω εναν πολυ καλο ψυχιατρο που με βοηθαει παρα πολυ με της συμβουλες του και με την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη που μου εχει χορηγησει.Οταν ημουν στην ηλικια σου η μητερα μου ειχε καρκινο στα γυναικολογικα ευτυχως το ξεπερασε γρηγορα μετα απο καποια χρονια (εγω τοτε ημουν 19 χρονων) της εμφανιστηκε καρκινος του παχεως εντερου εδωσε πολυ μεγαλη μαχη και τα ξανακαταφερε! ο μπαμπας μου πριν πολλα χρονια του αφαιρεσαν απο το χερι του εναν τεραστιο ογκο και εκει που ηταν το κοκκαλο το ειχε ''φαει'' ο καρκινος και του εβαλαν πλατινα.Περσι ο μπαμπας μου διεγνωσθηκε με καρκινο του πνευμονα και αυτη την φορα ξαναδινουμε την μαχη μας.


Κουραγιο σε εσενα και στους δικους σου φιλος. Ολα καλα να σας πανε.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## George Gravanhs

On κανεις?

----------


## dhmak

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα, να γράψω και εγώ τον πόνο μου, που αν δεν ήμουνα δειλός, θα έπαιρνα ένα μαχαίρι και θα έκοβα τον λαιμό μου.
Δεν αντέχω άλλο.
Ερωτικό είναι το θέμα.
Απο τον Οκτώβρη του 2013 μάθαινα σε μιά κοπέλα (9χρόνια μεγαλύτερη μου) υπολογιστή / internet και τα συναφή, βγαίναμε καμιά βόλτα, όλα καλά.
Να μην τα πολυλογώ τον Φλεβάρη του 2014 ξεκίνησε η ολοκληρωμένη μας σχέση.
Μετα απο λίγες μέρες, τέλη Φλεβάρη, μου λέει δεν πάει άλλο, θέλω να κάνουμε μόνο παρέα.
Αυτή η κατάσταση κράτησε ως τον Νοέμβρη, πότε με ήθελε - πότε με έδιωχνε.
Δυστυχώς εγώ όμως έχω κολλήσει μαζί της, παρόλα αυτά εγώ ήμουνα αυτός που έβαλα ταφόπλακα στην όποια ιδιόμορφη σχέση μας, τον Νοέμβρη, όταν μετά απο καβγά μάζεψα τα ελάχιστα πραγματά μου απο το σπίτι της και φεύγοντας (τι το ήθελα ο μάπας) έβγαλα όλο μου τον θυμό / πίκρα / αγανάκτηση, έκλεισα την πόρτα μου πίσω, βρίζοντάς της (.αμημένη, .υνή .τριμένη .εροντοκόρη) τι το ήθελα, ακόμη το σκυλο μετανιώνω, αν δεν την έβριζά πιστεύω να είχα καιμιά ελπίδα για επανασύδεση.
Τώρα τι συγνώμες τις ζητώ, τι τραγούδια τις στέλνω, τίποτα δυστυχώς.
Το σπίτι της είναι ένα τετράγωνο απο το δικό μου .αμώτο και συχνά/πικνά μπαίνω στο τριπάκη της παρακολούθησης
Τι να κάνω δεν αντέχω άλλο, η λογική μου λέει, οτι είμαι ξεφτύλας που έχω πέσει τόσο χαμηλά αλλα η ψυχή μου / η καρδιά μου, την θέλουνε, διψάνε μόνο και μόνο να την δούνε έστω και για ελάχιστα απο μακριά.
Και όσο την βλέπω στα κλεφτά, τόσο χάλια γίνομαι, γιατι σκέφτομαι οτι είναι όνειρο να είμαστε πάλι μαζί, για εκείνη είμαι ζωντανός νεκρός / δεν υπάρχω.
Δυστυχώς τις περισσότερες ώρες του 24ώρου, την σκέφτομαι όταν είμαι ξύπνιος ή και την ονειρεύομαι όταν κοιμάμαι.
Δεν αντέχω .αμώ το κεφάλι μου, τι έκανα ο μάπας, θα το πληρώνω σε όλη μου την ζωή, νομίζω.
Αν δεν είχα τους γονείς μου, την αδερφή μου, που πιστεύω θα καταρρεύσουν αν φύγω πρώτος απο τον μάταιο τούτο κόσμο, όσο και αν η δειλία μου με αποτρέπει, θα προχώραγα στο απονενοημένο.
Δεν αντέχω τι να κάνω, είναι φριχτή αυτή η κατάσταση, να την σκέφτομαι όλο το 24ώρο και να ξέρω οτι την έχω χάσει για πάντα απο την ζωή μου.
Και δυστυχώς ακομή (και ούτε πρόκειται, πιστεύω) ο έρωτας να μου ξαναχαρίσει νέο μεγαλύτερο κόλλημα, ωστε να ξεκολλήσω απο αυτή την κατάσταση.

----------


## καθρεπτης

Γιατί έβαλες το θέμα της ερωτικής σου απογοήτευσης στο θέμα ενός άλλου που μιλάει για αυτοκτονία?

----------


## Macgyver

Ολοι ταχουμε περασει αυτα , αλλα και ξαναερωτευτηκαμε , και περασαμε παλι καλα , δεν αυτοκτονουμε για μια κοπελα . Θα το σκεφτεσαι μετα απ χρονια και θα λες , εγω σκεφτομουν ναυτοκτονησω ? μπα , αλλος θαταν .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Γιατί έβαλες το θέμα της ερωτικής σου απογοήτευσης στο θέμα ενός άλλου που μιλάει για αυτοκτονία?


ειναι καινουριος μωρε δεν εχει ξαναγραψει και δεν ηξερε το παιδι μην το παιρνεις απο τα μουτρα!  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα, να γράψω και εγώ τον πόνο μου, που αν δεν ήμουνα δειλός, θα έπαιρνα ένα μαχαίρι και θα έκοβα τον λαιμό μου.
> Δεν αντέχω άλλο.
> Ερωτικό είναι το θέμα.
> Απο τον Οκτώβρη του 2013 μάθαινα σε μιά κοπέλα (9χρόνια μεγαλύτερη μου) υπολογιστή / internet και τα συναφή, βγαίναμε καμιά βόλτα, όλα καλά.
> Να μην τα πολυλογώ τον Φλεβάρη του 2014 ξεκίνησε η ολοκληρωμένη μας σχέση.
> Μετα απο λίγες μέρες, τέλη Φλεβάρη, μου λέει δεν πάει άλλο, θέλω να κάνουμε μόνο παρέα.
> Αυτή η κατάσταση κράτησε ως τον Νοέμβρη, πότε με ήθελε - πότε με έδιωχνε.
> Δυστυχώς εγώ όμως έχω κολλήσει μαζί της, παρόλα αυτά εγώ ήμουνα αυτός που έβαλα ταφόπλακα στην όποια ιδιόμορφη σχέση μας, τον Νοέμβρη, όταν μετά απο καβγά μάζεψα τα ελάχιστα πραγματά μου απο το σπίτι της και φεύγοντας (τι το ήθελα ο μάπας) έβγαλα όλο μου τον θυμό / πίκρα / αγανάκτηση, έκλεισα την πόρτα μου πίσω, βρίζοντάς της (.αμημένη, .υνή .τριμένη .εροντοκόρη) τι το ήθελα, ακόμη το σκυλο μετανιώνω, αν δεν την έβριζά πιστεύω να είχα καιμιά ελπίδα για επανασύδεση.
> Τώρα τι συγνώμες τις ζητώ, τι τραγούδια τις στέλνω, τίποτα δυστυχώς.
> ...


λοιπον dhmak ..κανε αντιγραφη και επικοληση σε ενα καθαρα δικο σου θεμα γιατι ετσι θα μπερδευτεις και εσυ..και ολοι μας... ξερεις να ανοιγεις θεμα? χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια?..

----------


## καθρεπτης

Ρέα δεν το σκέφτηκα και δίκιο έχεις...αλλα μ' αυτό τον τρόπο αδικεί και το θέμα του και το θέμα στο οποίο γράφει...

Δημάκ επιλέγεις την ενότητα που θες "οικογένεια και σχέσεις" λογικά στην περίπτωση σου και πάνω από την λίστα με τα θέματα αριστερά υπάρχει ένα κόκκινο "κουμπι" που γράφει "νεο θέμα" ή "δημιουργία νέου θέματος"

----------


## HarryCRZ

Καλησπέρα.
Εν το μεταξύ επειδή έκατσα και διάβασα όλες τις απαντησεις μεχρι το σημειο που ενας/μια σχεδον "αποδοκιμασε" τη κοπελα για τα κειμενα της λεγοντας της οτι ενω λεει οτι πηγε να φτασει φλεβα στο χερι κλπ κλπ κλπ...παραλληλα γραφει και τα κειμενα της με μορφη δοκιμιου! Και υστερα,εντελως τυχαια η κοπελα που εφτιαξε το thread παρεξηγηθηκε και εφυγε..
Λες και εψαχνε σημασια μονο και μολις τη πηραν χαμπαρι τι πηγε να κανει..την εκανε.
Δε ξερω τι ισχυει και τι οχι...αλλα ξερει κανεις η κοπελα αν ζει τωρα ή αν εχει παιχτει κατι αλλο;

----------


## Macgyver

Μετα απο 6 μηνες , ποιος ζει , ποιος πεθαινει ......................κοιτα ημερομηνιες ......εχουμε πηξει στους επιδοξους αυτοχειρες , αμα θελουν ναυτοκτονησουν , δεν τους σταματα κανεις..................και δεν πιστευω οτι ο επιδοξος αυτοχειρ , θα κατσει εδω να το συζητησει .............ο κολλητος μου , που αυτοκτονησε προ 30 ετων , ουτε ειχα καταλαβει τιποτα ,. δεν μουχε δωσει καν υποψα .............

----------


## anxious4ever

Κ ΓΩ..θα θελα..αλλα ειμαι κοτα...που να τρεχουμε τωρα.....αστο ..καλα ειμαστε κ ετσι..χοχοχοχο

----------


## anxious4ever

νταξ..κανω πλακιτσα..αλλα ευχομαι η κοπελα να ζει κ να βασιλευει κ να ειναι καλα...

----------


## Iotheo

Σε καταλαβαινω..εχω το ιδιο προβλημα.. τωρα ειμαι 18 αλλα ολες αυτες οι σκεψεις ξεκινησαν απο οταν ημουν δημοτικο... το εχω πει μονο σε 2 ατομα.. το ενα αηδιασε και δεν μου ξαναμιλησε.. το αλλο μου ειπε "ξεπερασε το". Τι ακριβως να ξεπερασω; Δεν ξερω καν τι ειναι αυτο που φταιει..

----------


## Iotheo

Αυτο δεν ειναι αληθεια.. μπορεις να τους σταματησεις... κι εγω εχω προβλημα και παντα αυτο που λειπει ειναι ενα ατομο που θα μου πει ξερεις δεν εισαι βαρος οπως πιστευεις..ή κατι τετοιο... το οτι ηταν κολλητος σου δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι θα επρεπε να στο ειχε πει.. οι κολλητες μου δεν ξερουν τιποτα. Και ομως ειμαι εδω, ψαχνοντας να βρω ενα γρηγορο και "ευκολο" τροπο να σταματησω να βαραινω τον κοσμο..

----------


## ERIKA

Αισθανομαι ακριβως ετσι.μονο που δεν ειμαι 16 αλλα 37.η ζωη μου ειναι μια 
αποτυχια γεματη λαθη και ενοχες.καταστρεφω οχι μονο τον 
εαυτο μου αλλα και ολους γυρω μου.εχω γραψει στο site αρκετες
φορες για πραγματα που με βασανιζουν.καθε μερα προσπαθω τοσο
πολυ για το καλυτερο και συνεχως τρωω τα μουτρα μου και 
η ζωη μου γινεται χειροτερη.δεν αντεχω αλλο δεν τρωω δεν κοιμαμαι
Υπαρχω ακομα αλλα ως μια κινητη απειλη για ολους.θελω τοσο
πολυ να πεθανω αλλα φοβαμαι οτι θα αποτυχω και σε αυτο οπως σε ολα
τα αλλα.

----------

